# BUSAN | Busan Lotte Tower | 340m | 1115ft | 67 fl | U/C



## malec

Kenwen said:


> Another taipei is forming


Yes but unlike taipei101 this looks great by itsself.

BTW I hope they don't build that fugly eiffel tower ripoff. What a shame it'd be to replace that beauty of a tower with something really tacky.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

damn youre right my bad,no wonder i serach google images and the renderings were totally different


----------



## malec

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> damn youre right my bad,no wonder i serach google images and the renderings were totally different


Whoops. I made the same mistake.


----------



## CULWULLA

bumpo. we need updated pix.


----------



## brunob

I second that. I had totally forgot about this project, last i remember seing renders was more than 2 years ago i'm sure, and didn't think this was currently under construction.
Would any Busan forumer please stand up?


----------



## Darth Shemp

Korea’s skyscraper history began with the construction of the 63 Building, a 60-story building 249 meters high, the highest in Asia at the time, in Yeouido-dong, Yeongdeungpo-gu in 1985. 

Before the 63 Building was built, the 31-story Sam-il building (114 meters), which was constructed in 1969 and is located in Gwancheol-dong, Jongno-gu, Seoul, was the only tall building in Korea. Since 2003, the 63 Building, which remained the tallest building in Korea over the last 20 years, yielded that honor to the 69-story combined residential and commercial buildings such as the Hyperion in Mokdong, Yangcheon-gu, and the Tower Palace in Dogok-dong, Gangnam-gu Seoul, to become the third highest building. 

Korea’s Tallest Building- 

Although the 63 Building is still the nation’s tallest office building, it will drop further down the list in the near future. The 107-story “Busan Lotte World” building is currently under construction (due in 2013), and the construction of a second 112-story Lotte World building is being promoted:


----------



## coth

i thought green is old proposal...


----------



## 6fran

Due in 2013?????


----------



## Tom_Green

January 2006 by citypia


----------



## colemonkee

That's a pretty big hole. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tobi

Hmmm, I don't like the design really... and the location doesn't look very urban, given the fact that there's a supertall going to be built... I'm not really fond of this project, but it might change once it goes up...


----------



## Javier

I remember this project, but it has changed very much...

These two images shows the first project for this skyscraper, at that time, it supposed to be the world's tallest, but i don't know today...




















But seeing the new renders, i realize that i was very out of updates, i'll try to keep visiting this thread, thank you guys...


----------



## HT

The old gesign looks muuuuuuuch better!!!


----------



## larven

They're not digging the pit for the tower, only the low rise element next to it. Will believe it when I see it, Korean supertalls seem to be a pipe dream.


----------



## CULWULLA

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## larven

This is one of the buildings that is cluttering your diagram cul. Its not under construction yet.


----------



## Mosaic

Darth Shemp said:


>


Oh! Simply stunned.


----------



## Mosaic

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Oriolus

I think larven's right. If you compare this render to the photo of the site it's clear that there isn't any construction where the tower is supposed to go:


----------



## LordMarshall

great looking tower kay:


----------



## Mosaic

handsome tower though.


----------



## snoopy

is this the same "Lotte" company that makes those scrumptious koalas with chocolate inside? or am i completely mistaking this for something else?

beautiful tower btw... hope it gets built =D


----------



## Jose Luis

Id rather see the old design built... its much better imo


----------



## chang4

Any recent news on this. My girlfriend (who's Korean) works not too
far from Pusan ... if i can I'll ask her to look in on what's happening
if she goes to Pusan.


----------



## enjoi

Oriolus, there is probably a road on this render, so the building site localization iz correct imo.


----------



## pedang

fantastic project :eek2:


----------



## Darth Shemp

chang4 said:


> Any recent news on this. My girlfriend (who's Korean) works not too
> far from Pusan ... if i can I'll ask her to look in on what's happening
> if she goes to Pusan.



Please check it out. very little news coming from this potential #2 or 3 worlds supertall.

Thank you


----------



## malec

It's a pity there's no official news on this project. I wonder if it has progressed since it really looks good.


----------



## skyperu34

nice to see un update, any very recent one?


----------



## Sinful Moon Octopus

Holy shit! Is that a ferris wheel in the rendering? :lol:


----------



## Mosaic

It's stunningly tall.


----------



## shoenberg3

This just in from a credible news source: 

http://www.chosun.com/national/news/200604/200604160057.html

(in Korean)

In translation (roughly)- The tower's height has been increased to 510m. Tower to be completed in 2008, shopping mall and such to be completed in 2010. Design changed from a lighthouse shape to a ship shape. 
They say also that the construction has been delayed a lot due to restoration efforts on the nearby bridge or something..


----------



## Dubai-Lover

there is no way this one will be completed in 2008!!!

i love all the controversy around this project


----------



## enjoi

shoenberg3 said:


> This just in from a credible news source:
> 
> http://www.chosun.com/national/news/200604/200604160057.html
> 
> (in Korean)
> 
> In translation (roughly)- The tower's height has been increased to 510m. Tower to be completed in 2008, shopping mall and such to be completed in 2010. Design changed from a lighthouse shape to a ship shape.
> They say also that the construction has been delayed a lot due to restoration efforts on the nearby bridge or something..


ship shape? i can't imagine ship shape on the 510m high building. :weird:


----------



## _00_deathscar

A large version of the Titanic but vertical?

No? Can't imagine it?


----------



## Woko

a building with ship shape doesn't resemble completely like a ship. 
The al burj arab was made to look like a sailing boat. Does the burj al arab is a "vertical titanic" just because it has a ship shape?


----------



## shoenberg3

Dubai-Lover said:


> there is no way this one will be completed in 2008!!!
> 
> i love all the controversy around this project



koreans are known for devilish building speed....once they get started that is..

in fact, the burj dubai is being constructed by a korean company, samsung employed by emaar. 

imagine how fast they would build in korea


----------



## sharpie20

How can they have this building completed in under 2 years if they haven't even started? They'd have to have a huge work force working roudn the clock to get this project finished if they plan to do so.


----------



## SUNNI

sharpie20 said:


> How can they have this building completed in under 2 years if they haven't even started? They'd have to have a huge work force working roudn the clock to get this project finished if they plan to do so.


normally, when construction starts, the foundation takes alot of time, but assuming the tower has same or similar floorplates all the way, the construction speed rapidly increases 

but then,...at 510m, i doubt itll get finished by 2008


----------



## Oriolus

enjoi said:


> Oriolus, there is probably a road on this render, so the building site localization iz correct imo.


Have a look at the render below (from the same direction as the construction photo). It's obvious that the current excavations must be for the lowrise theme park buildings because in the renders they are shown to be immediately abutting the existing road, with Lotte Tower between the lowrise buildings and the river. The new road shown in the renders looks as if the deck extends over the river anyway.


----------



## Mosaic

That's impossible to finish this in 2008, probably, 2009-10.


----------



## SUNNI

Ok, i got the facts
the Shopping mall and the Theme park is due to finish in 2008 while the rest (phase two) the hotel is due to finish 2013

the official height for this project is not 510m, 50m taller than originally planned.


----------



## Mosaic

^^^^OH!! mg: 510 meters!!!


----------



## Pastman

Cool


----------



## Stephan23

From where is the info with 510 m??


----------



## SUNNI

Stephan23 said:


> From where is the info with 510 m??


an article from Chosun.com
you can not believe me if you want


----------



## nezzybaby

^its not that he doesnt believe you, just that its helpful to post your sources, now hes gonna traul through an entire website with babel fish by his side struggling to find the proof youve found.


----------



## 909

One of the few projects that are even slower then the LBT. Such a shame...


----------



## deep sea buildings

i look forward to this more than any other tower in asia (if not the world). so tall and sleek.


----------



## citypia

Construction pics
Photos by haru7788











05/Feburuary/2006









15/January/2006









08/January/2006









05/December/2005









20/November/2005


----------



## citypia

larven said:


> This is one of the buildings that is cluttering your diagram cul. Its not under construction yet.


No, YOU're totally wrong
*IT'S UNDER CONSTRUCTION RIGHT NOW!*

If you don't believe me, check it out* BY YOURSELF, IN PERSON*
(I already know you've always commented on Korean supertalls in nagative ways all the time, even though you know nothing about it)


----------



## skyperu34

incredible !!! then at 510 m.h. its going to become the second tallest in the world only after burj dubai !


----------



## citypia

Oriolus said:


> I think larven's right. If you compare this render to the photo of the site it's clear that there isn't any construction where the tower is supposed to go:


No, larven's wrong and you are wrong too.
It's clear there is the contruction(foundation work) where the tower is suppose to go.

Also, why Lotte are making such a huge pit if they don't build the tower
Don't you think the pit is too big just for the low-rise?

last year


----------



## Darth Shemp

Thank you very much into a rare sight of this supertall. Excellent quality


----------



## Tom_Green

citypia said:


> No, larven's wrong and you are wrong too.
> It's clear there is the contruction(foundation work) where the tower is suppose to go.
> 
> Also, why Lotte are making such a huge pit if they don't build the tower
> Don't you think the pit is too big just for the low-rise?
> 
> last year


I think it´s very difficult to tell if this building is really under construction or not. 
Let`s compare this complex with the 2IFC. They build the shopping mall first and then they build the tower. 

If the entire site was under construction it would be more easy. 

The pit is very huge but it`s still to early to be sure. 

I don`t want to say that the tower is not under construction because i am not sure. I also can`t say that the tower is under construction. Let`s wait.

Thank god we have haru7788. 
citypia i would be grateful if you could post his pics here as soon as possible.


----------



## ENDOPHINS

the basement(parking lots) of the ifc mall is even deeper than the cofferdam of the 2IFC , not to mention the size


----------



## citypia

Tom_Green said:


> I think it´s very difficult to tell if this building is really under construction or not.



If so, you need to visit the construction site *BY YOURSELF IN PERSON.*

You will see the big public relations office for the visitors there.
Ask them whether this building is really under construction or not
You will get the definite answer from them right away. not from me, not here.

Of course, you will get to konw the whole process of this project.
cause the office offer a variety of free services including a free guide and brochures as well as detailed miniatures which is shown how to construct this project
and lots of audio and video materials and Internet services.
You even experience the process of whole construction through visual aids, year by year, month by month, even day by day. 




Tom_Green said:


> Let`s compare this complex with the 2IFC. They build the shopping mall first and then they build the tower.
> 
> If the entire site was under construction it would be more easy.


Since when the foundation work(something like the land reclamation, solidifying the land for the tower) exclude the part of the under construction?
Lotte is still doing the foundation work, even though they are working even on sundays
It is not that easy work to build the big building on the sea, there used to the sea once, near searshore
It takes lots of time to do the foundation work only.
I have even heard the explosion to break the hard rocks from there


As you can see, Lotte is building the steel frames for the site of the department store.
and it is the last stage of the foundation(the ground work) for the tower.
They already put the steel H beams into the ground for the tower 



Tom_Green said:


> The pit is very huge but it`s still to early to be sure.
> 
> I don`t want to say that the tower is not under construction because i am not sure. I also can`t say that the tower is under construction. Let`s wait.
> 
> Thank god we have haru7788.
> citypia i would be grateful if you could post his pics here as soon as possible.











and the pit is just the part of the whole complex.
Don't jump to the conclusion, through someting like comparing IFC or 2IFC or whatever

Anyway, I like your a litmusless position  
OK, let's wait, only the time will tell


----------



## Katrina

It's going to look really nice when it's done, but they've got a long way to go yet, lol


----------



## dettol

nezzybaby said:


> ^its not that he doesnt believe you, just that its helpful to post your sources, now hes gonna traul through an entire website with babel fish by his side struggling to find the proof youve found.


I want to meet babel fish


----------



## philip

Don't worry, this big hole will be filled with a HUGE skyscraper in 5-6 years. I just hope I won't lose my interest in it by then.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

WOW!! It's the first time i see this renders and info about this tower. 494 m is an amazing height :cheers: but at all the skyline is :sleepy:


----------



## VelesHomais

Wow, I missed this huge tower. Great design and height!


----------



## malec

It's definitely great and would be a great pity if it did not get built. Hopefully the speed will pick up since it's one of my favourite supertall designs


----------



## ming0318

finally found this thread!

need more updates!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

yeah, we'll see new pics!!


----------



## andy77aus

It's taking a long time to build especially being a korean building. They usually knock skyscrapers up in no time. But i do remember lots of hype about it last time I was in Busan.


----------



## Principes

Nice!


----------



## Amo urbem

Construction update, please? It's very nice


----------



## Stephan23

^^ right


----------



## ZZ-II

yeah, it's end of month we need some pics please


----------



## Un known

It is a nice tower but the skyline is going to look quite bad after it is completed. It is simply too tall compared to other buildings in the city.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ yes this building is lonely after its completed


----------



## Stephan23

^^Doesen't matter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nezzybaby

^exactly, means you get to see it in all its glory from miles away... i sometimes wonder if skyscraper designers in New York, Hong Kong etc. should only design the top 50m or so, its all thats ever seen


----------



## citypia

Few months ago(from Internet)


----------



## Muse

^^ Despite the above pic posted by citypia, the last construction pics for this project was on May 7, over 2 1/2 months ago (page 4 of this thread).

Looking forward to how this is progressing via more pics.


----------



## citypia

Un known said:


> It is a nice tower but the skyline is going to look quite bad after it is completed. It is simply too tall compared to other buildings in the city.


Maybe not
Because Busan is turning into really "skyscrapercity" indeed all over places 
(Most of them are completed or U/C)









Moreover
Even Busan Lotte world tower 2 won't get the title of the tallest of city 
This one will be the king(Cetum WBCB, over 510m)


----------



## ming0318

^^ 
Burj Busan :lol:


Busan is amazing!!!


----------



## mannix_10

this joint looks amazing.......well the render does. but how slow is progress! it'll be done by around 2015 by this rate


----------



## westisbest

Done by 2015, Liverpool UK will have a daily service to Seoul by then


----------



## Stephan23

ming0318 said:


> ^^
> Burj Busan :lol:
> 
> 
> Busan is amazing!!!



Yes, looks indeed a bit like the Burj Dubai!! :cheers2:


----------



## ZZ-II

it this tower UC or still Approved/Proposed?


----------



## zee

^^its under construction


----------



## dettol

ming0318 said:


> ^^
> Burj Busan :lol:
> 
> 
> Busan is amazing!!!


ROFL, so true!! I thought the same thing when I saw it


----------



## ZZ-II

zeeshanney said:


> ^^its under construction


When it goes to update on Emporis?


----------



## CULWULLA

is it still 494m or 510m?


----------



## european

Can we please have an update.


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, please?


----------



## Muse

I 3rd that. What the hell is happening with this one?


----------



## great184

Is busan's skyline dense enough to complement Lottle tower? what is their progress so far? and is the final height 494 or 510?


----------



## ZZ-II

494m as far as i know


----------



## megatower

Any new up date's ???


----------



## ZZ-II

that would be great


----------



## mannix_10

Found this on Flickr.....says it was taken on September 9......if thats true then Lotte doesn't look like its progressed at all.....hno: ......im guessing u all know where it is being built by looking at the photo^^


----------



## Muse

Amazing pace eh? hno:


----------



## mannix_10

No, wait! we have progress! couldnt save the pic though...

http://flickr.com/photos/luisferreira/237543038/in/set-72157594274707302/


----------



## Hollie Maea

The first picture is clearly very old, as they hadn't torn up the field yet.


----------



## mannix_10

Hollie Maea said:


> The first picture is clearly very old, as they hadn't torn up the field yet.


Ahhhhhh thats why I posted a link after that showing there is progress......:nuts:


----------



## megatower

mannix_10 said:


> Found this on Flickr.....says it was taken on September 9......if thats true then Lotte doesn't look like its progressed at all.....hno: ......im guessing u all know where it is being built by looking at the photo^^


this tower is being built to slow for me:sleepy:


----------



## Muse

For you? I think for all of us mate lol


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Why is it that the details of this tower are so sparse? Looks like they are working on it... I guess.


----------



## ZZ-II

the hole is not for the tower


----------



## ElVoltageDR

It's not? What is it for then?


----------



## enjoi

Yeah, I wanted to ask exactly same question.


----------



## -Corey-

NICE tower. i liked it.


----------



## Skyman

Huge hole...


----------



## gladisimo

Its for all the construction workers to relieve themselves in.


----------



## Muse

:|




Javier said:


> Yeap, there's nothing new. Agree with Culwulla, this thread must be deleted.


Yeah, gosh coming to this thread expecting something is a waste.


----------



## depressio

Looks to me like this isn't UC . . . almost like it's a farce or something. :-\


----------



## ZZ-II

enjoi said:


> Yeah, I wanted to ask exactly same question.


look at the locations and you'll see it:


----------



## ElVoltageDR

^^ Looks about the same to me. I'm confusedhno:


----------



## beyond 1000

megatower said:


> yeah it should be removed, nothings happening at this site



If this building is under construction or if it does actually get built....then I'll be a monkey's uncle.

Remove this thread. 

I feel the Lotte World project is a no go. The South Korean's talk about huge buildings including (I think) a 960m tower. 

Too much talk from there with ZERO action.


----------



## ZZ-II

ElVoltageDR said:


> ^^ Looks about the same to me. I'm confusedhno:


i still belive that tower will be build!!

according to the renders the tower will be build at the market area, and that's not the hole:


----------



## ElVoltageDR

^^ Oh, ok now i get what you saying. You meant the exact placement of the tower relative to the project. But why such a deep hole for the smaller building (although it doesn't seem to be taking the same footprint as it would seem like in the rendering). I wonder if there was a re-design and it hasn't been released yet...


----------



## skyperu34

Probably the big hole is for all of the buildings including the 494-meter-tall Lotte. Does this hole have the same depth in all its excavated area ????


----------



## dettol

They spend all their time, money and people on building skyscrapers elsewhere  Such as in Dubai...


----------



## CULWULLA

its definately UNDERCONSTRUCTION! and its now 510m!!! will be completed by 2013.
plus another 106storey is being built!!! which will start this month!!

http://english.busan.go.kr/community/news/news_01.jsp?nSelected=2&command=view&sn=582


----------



## ZZ-II

that are really fantastic news :banana:.
so anyone should update this on emporis


----------



## CULWULLA

yes, also this damn thread title. 
should read-BUSAN: LOTTE WORLD TOWER (510M/107ST)


----------



## malec

Is it really under construction? Unless there's a recent pic which shows the hole with workers actually on site doing stuff then I won't believe it.


----------



## great184

Wouldn't there be any formal news if there was such progress?


----------



## Sentient Seas

Hopefully they'll do something with it, I really like this tower.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

last time : 494m but changed now 510m!! why...hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

Why not?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

ZZ-II!! Why not!! I think... Busan Lotte World Tower President want tall up 510m beat Taipei 101 509m!! so..poor 1m :tiasd:


----------



## Stephan23

Do we have an actual construction pic??

Anyone??!!


----------



## ZZ-II

doesn't seem so


----------



## MasonicStage™

wow...this is going to be nice tower for sure! :cheers:


----------



## ejd03

depressio said:


> Okay well that's over a month old now and doesn't even show any progress. If it were for real, there'd be something happening, right?


well, all they did was digging underground.. they should make "a firm foundation" so ground can holds 100 floors tower, i've been that site and they were digging very deeply and were constructing something like pipe lines underground


----------



## ejd03

also seoul lotte tower is doing same thing.. and I don't know about seoul's another supertall IBC but probably they are doing same thing too..


----------



## romanamerican

don't like this design at all...one of the worst skysrapers that is being built, far away from the quality of western skyscrapers or chineese. to bad, it could have been a really nice building, what a waste of money!


----------



## Sentient Seas

I actually prefer this style to that of western or chineese architecture for the most part, this one almost reminds me of something you'd see near the beach in Dubai.

Anyways, this is actually one of my favorites being built...
To each his own though. Everyone's got their prefrences.


----------



## skyscrapercity

2/5/2007




































5/6/2007


----------



## Aboveday

U/C !!


----------



## Skymyhusband

Impressive foundation ^^


----------



## BlackSmith!

Real crap, part of the wall protecting the hole has colapsed. This will cause some delay for sure


----------



## mightygoose

any links or photos kovac???? editoops


----------



## CULWULLA

great finally!!! so its uC??? is 510m its new official height? have we a new render? ill add to tallest diagram.


----------



## larven

I don't wish to piss on anyones parade but I think all the excitement about this one being U/C really is premature. If you take a look at the render below there is clearly a low rise circular building in roughly the same position where we see the circular foundation in the construction pics above. In fact there has been no excavation at all on the part of the site where the tower is supposed to be. I think the low rise element is underway but see no evidence whatsoever that the tower is.









[/


----------



## CULWULLA

your right larven.


----------



## ZZ-II

maybe they can't build the tower because of this hole. i believe it is the same as we have at Marina 101


----------



## Hollie Maea

larven said:


> I don't wish to piss on anyones parade but I think all the excitement about this one being U/C really is premature. If you take a look at the render below there is clearly a low rise circular building in roughly the same position where we see the circular foundation in the construction pics above. In fact there has been no excavation at all on the part of the site where the tower is supposed to be. I think the low rise element is underway but see no evidence whatsoever that the tower is.


That render is really really ancient. I think it is FAR more likely that the position of the tower has moved slightly in the time since that render was made, then that they are building low rises with a hole deeper than they are tall. Especially since from time to time some Korean forumers have indicated that this hole is indeed for the tower.


----------



## larven

Hollie Maea said:


> That render is really really ancient. I think it is FAR more likely that the position of the tower has moved slightly in the time since that render was made, then that they are building low rises with a hole deeper than they are tall. Especially since from time to time some Korean forumers have indicated that this hole is indeed for the tower.


So its old....it doesn't automatically mean they've changed the design. Have you any evidence or proof that the design has changed and the tower position moved? The position of the circular building on the render and the accompanying construction photos look bang on the money. It could be a deep foundation for any number of reasons....you only need to see how close the site is to the river for one. Sorry but I'll take my direction from the official render and what we see rising before our eyes over gossip and hearsay.


----------



## Hollie Maea

larven said:


> So its old....it doesn't automatically mean they've changed the design. Have you any evidence or proof that the design has changed and the tower position moved? The position of the circular building on the render and the accompanying construction photos look bang on the money. It could be a deep foundation for any number of reasons....you only need to see how close the site is to the river for one. Sorry but I'll take my direction from the official render and what we see rising before our eyes over gossip and hearsay.


No, I don't have evidence of anything, except that there isn't really a precedent for having a hole like that for little lowrise crap. That hole looks like the foundation for a huge tower, not like for a pissy little building. Of course we just have to wait and see since we never get any information about this building. I'm just stating my opinion, but I certainly wouldn't base much on ancient renders. If you didn't know anything about the Chicago Spire and all you had was a render from a year or two ago, you would have it in the wrong place since they moved it to the adjacent lot. It's not much of a stretch to imagine that they may have moved around the buildings in this complex in the 2 years or so since that render was made.


----------



## giovani kun

as it looks from here it could be easilly a underground parking ...but we'll have to see


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

there's not even a core in that pic, so it's clearly not the tower


----------



## Adrian Smith fan




----------



## ZZ-II

agree totally with you, this can't be the tower


----------



## Ellatur

cheeps said:


> This Korean building is completely out of place compared to it's surroundings.


true, but many high rises are under construction in busan right now
by the time this building is finished, there should be several other buildings that complement it

besides, taipei 101 doesnt look that bad all alone. lol


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

^^ because nothing is around taipei 101


----------



## hkskyline

There is a huge hole at the site right now. The surroundings are blocked off as well. This is near the Nampo-dong station, right?


----------



## Hollie Maea

hkskyline said:


> There is a huge hole at the site right now. The surroundings are blocked off as well. This is near the Nampo-dong station, right?


All the Experts on here will assure you that the massive hole is just for a 5 storey lowrise.


----------



## dettol

lol, no they wont!


----------



## ZZ-II

belive hollie, that hole isn't for the tower


----------



## Hollie Maea

Domenico said:


> lol, no they wont!





ZZ-II said:


> belive hollie, that hole isn't for the tower


I win.:banana: :cheers:


----------



## Ginza

Good observation to who ever noticed it


----------



## FM 2258

Hollie Maea said:


> I win.:banana: :cheers:


:lol:


----------



## skynet126

dang that foundation layer must cost a lot of money huh?


----------



## citypia

Yes, you, guys are right.
This huge pit is not for the tower alone.

The huge pit is for the center hall.
Exactly, the pit is not only for the entertainment building but also for the deparment store and 107 floors hotel. 

As far as I heard, this hole is the kernel core.
It is the anchor which sustain whole buildings(107floors tower, entertainment building and department store)

Currently, Lotte are constructing the bridge(Youngdo bridge) to connect tower(unfortunately, it has not be seen in the pictures here)
consequently, the tower will come soon.


----------



## citypia

Even this picture tells that the pit is not only for the entertainment building but also for the tower.
Look closely and carefully
the the tower and entertainment building are combined in the lower part.
Actually, departmet, entainment building, 107floors hotel are combined, connectting new-built bridge and subway.
I mean they are not alone,they are not the parted buildings independently,
they are just the part of the whole project.

As you can see, half of circle are the for the lowrise, What is for the rest of circle?
Of course, Lotte has lots of work for the tower alone.
They have to expand the hole for the tower.

Just wait for a while
Only time can tell


----------



## Skyman

Interesting hole


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

:lol:, yes very Interesting


----------



## giovani kun

what's so interesting about a *underground-parkig* structure ??


----------



## Sentient Seas

Damn they need to make this tower...


----------



## ZZ-II

believe me, they will....but it needs its time


----------



## Sentient Seas

Then time it shall have.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Tag_one

giovani kun said:


> what's so interesting about a *underground-parkig* structure ??


a lot! esspecially if you have to draw one for school. 

concrete should be poured soon in that hole


----------



## [email protected]

I am Stunned !!!!!!


Ashely
http://mackgonzalves.blogster.com/subliminal_tapes.html


----------



## AltinD

Come on guys, be logical. How can anyone really believe that the hole shown in the last pictures is for a 5 storey small building?

That is DEFINITELLY for a BIG tower and the fact that a lift pit is not present doesn't mean anything, since there are different lift technologies a pit may or may not be neccessary. Also the hole will NOT get bigger, as someone stated above.

(I'm not a professional but I've seen/experienced alot of towers going up)


----------



## ZZ-II

in some months we'll know it i hope.


----------



## Hollie Maea

AltinD said:


> Come on guys, be logical. How can anyone really believe that the hole shown in the last pictures is for a 5 storey small building?
> 
> That is DEFINITELLY for a BIG tower and the fact that a lift pit is not present doesn't mean anything, since there are different lift technologies a pit may or may not be neccessary. Also the hole will NOT get bigger, as someone stated above.
> 
> (I'm not a professional but I've seen/experienced alot of towers going up)


Finally someone on my side  :applause: :horse:


----------



## ZZ-II

I've thought you think that the hole isn't for the tower :nuts:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Actually I got confused from his comments too becouse in one page he was saying the hole is for the tower, and in the next he was saying the opposite.


----------



## AltinD

Two more things to support my thinking: 

1. Look at the amount of the rebar used for the foundation. No way they'll be using that much for a 5B* + 5F structure, regardless to the approximity to water and the water table present.

2. Look at the rebar for the pillars and compare it with the worker standing nearby. Do you really belive that such a thick pillar/column is neccessary in a 10* levels structure? 

* _Presuming that there are 5 underground floors_


----------



## ZZ-II

that hole is a mystery, i don't think anything now :lol:. I'll simply wait and see what happens .
i don't say you're wrong because that what you say makes sense


----------



## AltinD

^^ We all will (wait and see) :cheers:


... BTW I wanted to add that I've been in Busan in 2002 and even shaked hand with the Mayor.


----------



## Hollie Maea

AltinD said:


> ^^ Actually I got confused from his comments too becouse in one page he was saying the hole is for the tower, and in the next he was saying the opposite.


I assume you mean when I said this:



Hollie Maea said:


> All the Experts on here will assure you that the massive hole is just for a 5 storey lowrise.


I was being sarcastic. :lol: I almost put the word Experts in quotation marks but I didn't want to push my luck. :cheers:


----------



## FM 2258

I'm usually more interested in holes on beautiful women but this one really has my curiosity going.


----------



## Peloso

AltinD said:


> 2. Look at the rebar for the pillars and compare it with the worker standing nearby. Do you really belive that such a thick pillar/column is neccessary in a 10* levels structure?


It depends on the type of structure. For sure those pillars are too small for a big tower.
Also the pit wall reinforcement structures look unfit for the task. If I had to bet, then this is going to be a circular ramp for an underground parking, as Giovani-Kun said.


----------



## Rizzato

So, does this mean 500 meters is the new 300 meter?

anyway, design as shown is very generic, almost to the point of, who cares about the design, its 510 meters hno:


----------



## larven

AltinD said:


> Come on guys, be logical. How can anyone really believe that the hole shown in the last pictures is for a 5 storey small building?
> 
> That is DEFINITELLY for a BIG tower and the fact that a lift pit is not present doesn't mean anything, since there are different lift technologies a pit may or may not be neccessary. Also the hole will NOT get bigger, as someone stated above.
> 
> (I'm not a professional but I've seen/experienced alot of towers going up)



I can't believe you actually think it is for the tower?? There seems to be a thirst on this forum sometimes to see towers go up contrary to presented evidence and to be honest....bloody common sense!

That hole IS deep but perfectly suited to the shape and location of the circular building shown at this location on the "official" rendering. If in fact it is an underground parking facility then theres no reason why it shouldn't be as deep as we see from the photos and the "small" building you refer to is anything but, it may have only 5 levels but those floors are pretty high. By saying this is DEFINITELY the location of the tower you are contradicting any of the evidence (i.e. renders) which clearly show a circular low/mid rise building at this location and not a tower, which seems to be pretty well backed up by the construction photos. On that basis I don't know how anyone can take your comments, or the other various mutterings on here about this being the hole for the tower, seriously. You may have seen/experienced a lot of towers going up but I'm afraid this aint one of em!

Anyway this debate is getting boring....no doubt the coming months will settle this as construction continues apace.


----------



## AltinD

^^ I was refering to the *rebar*, not to the depth or shape. Read post *255*.


----------



## Peloso

AltinD said:


> ^^ I was refering to the *rebar*, not to the depth or shape. Read post *255*.


Excuse me of course, but... what rebar are you talking about? :crazy:


----------



## dettol

Its my humble opinion that this construction site makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## jkjkjk

From http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517750:
23 August 2007:


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

that is one deep hole!


----------



## CULWULLA

can i just say one thing without offending? that is one ugly city.
ridiculous arch bridge.
lets hope they start to build these planend skyscrapers and we may have a city worth looking at.


----------



## nolimit

Please keep such comment to yourself, its offending no matter what. Think about it if someone say such things about your home city. Thanks


----------



## chappo666

I agree with Culwulla ...looks like a uninteresting city...very very uninteresting...BORE!


----------



## mcdonnell77

It looks like its U/C?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*wWOOWww*

Thats idd a big hole, its like ground zero. Whats that for?


----------



## GOL2007

I just had a look at the renders on the first site of the thread... this complex looks strange in the area. Doesn't fit well in my opinion... well, but the investors say it has to be a "landmark"... :weird: ...landmarks, landmarks, landmarks... would be better for the city and the people if the build some smaller, nicer skyscrapers instead of one big ugly with a giant-wheel on the roof!
@ Culwulla: The bridge is the best construction in the pictures above, looks much better than the rest...


----------



## skyscrapercity

CULWULLA said:


> can i just say one thing without offending? that is one ugly city.
> ridiculous arch bridge.
> lets hope they start to build these planend skyscrapers and we may have a city worth looking at.


Can i also just say one thing without offending like you?

Every city on the planet has beautiful parts and ugly parts.
Busan is no exception.

Have you ever been to there before?
You can't simply judge the whole city if you've never been there.

Frankly and personally, Busan has many ulgy parts indeed
But I think that some parts are much better than your city, Sydney or any austrailian cities.
Sydney is beautiful city as a whole.
but some parts have nothing atractive to me(Granted that tastes differ.)
uninspiring boxy buildings and grotesque bridge...nothing special to me when I was there.

I hope you don't get offended like I don't get offended.
this is my honest opinion. 

anyway, let's not forget that this thread is not for whether city is ugly or not.


----------



## poiman

the tower looks good, but it should be in the middle of other towers, not alone like this...


----------



## ZZ-II

we've the same in Taipe, and there it looks also good in my opinion


----------



## malec

I'm going to put this on hold. If anyone has evidence proving otherwise please post it and I'll change it back.


----------



## Ellatur

this was mid august this year
pic from the daum skysrapers place

u can see the workers and such


----------



## ZZ-II

thx Ellatur.

i really want to see some news about the tower.


----------



## ludovic

this building is very beautiful and modern but the place it to be built is not approprate


----------



## davieb55

I've lived in Busan for ten years. It's much nicer than it used to be. Was quite grim. That isn't a great part of town, but has so much potential. I agree with the 'landmark' comment. How about some nice 60 - 80 floor buildings that actually get built rather than proposals for 120 floor buildings. The Centum City area will be nice in a few years. The city is definitely greener than it used to be. One thing that I despise here though, is the golf driving ranges. SO ugly. The one that bothers me the most is the near the UN Cemetery. Ruins the place!


----------



## Ellatur

as crappy as these pictures show, busan really is a great place
the part of the town that is being redeveloped is turning out quite nicely
im sure in a decade or two busan will be much more pleasant to look at


----------



## Ellatur

i just searched for some pics of the Centum City area:
















i am GUESSING the white ferris wheel you see in the far back is where Lotte tower will be built????? Someone correct me if i am wrong
































the two renderings are what will look like in the future of the third picture
pics from dcinside.com

not that bad right?


----------



## CULWULLA

i said no offence guys. im sure bits of Busan are beuatiful, but not in that pic.
cheers guys.


----------



## Ellatur

oh i didnt post these to defend busan from your comments or anything hahaha
i didnt take any offense at all; i myself think busan is quite ugly


----------



## WonderlandPark

That last pic is amazing: It is like the city said, well the traffic sucks in our town, so lets just put a freeway and bridge way out in the water and that will allow us to get around. Gotta love Asia.


----------



## DAMN I m good

i like it maybe because of the skyscrappers lol


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

i had been busan 3 days ago .. and the tower is NOT on hold ... they keep working and pilling. ... i have some trouble with uploading here, i'll try to post my pics as soon as possible.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Please do. :cheers:

BTW I have also been in Busan some years ago and didn't find the place rerally pretty. It looked like stuck in the 70s or something. It has potentials though considering 80% of Korea's foreign trade passes throught the port.


----------



## ZZ-II

can't wait to see your pics...i'm so excited


----------



## cookiesap

I think the ferris wheel is by Gwanghali beach , which is further north than where they will build the tower. Someone with a map -- quick!

hehe


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

taken on 20th september by myself






















































and yes there is a ferries wheel, but in north of busan (aslong the coast) ... just seen from ship. The Lotte Tower is also printed in the touristmaps and in the metrostations, but just the tower isnt completed hehe. and the progress is a bit slowly, hope they keep pushing.


----------



## DAMN I m good

so can we put u/c status back ?


----------



## ZZ-II

would be great but we don't know for sure if the hole is for the tower. maybe yes...maybe not


----------



## jkjkjk

We discussed that circrular thing a few pages before and the conclusion was, that is not a tower. See last render:







you can see that circular building there.


----------



## ZZ-II

don't worry, i know this . and i'm sure that the hole isn't for the tower....but some other forumers have other opinions ^^


----------



## chang4

20, Chungang-Dong 7Ga, Chung-Gu
Busan BS South Korea

I'm pretty sure this is the exact address if anyone local can please
check it out.


----------



## DAMN I m good

The thing is will they build the hole complex without the tower ?
And M.Schwerdtner did you see any core there when you took the pics ?
Because I think It would be rather very very strange a building of this size that dont have a core ... :cheers:


----------



## vanhenrik

way on hold ?


----------



## The Sage

Wow, this makes even London projects look fast-moving...


----------



## xXFallenXx

So is this on hold or what?


----------



## ZZ-II

probably not on hold. but we don't know for sure if it is UC or not.

btw...does anybody have new pics or news?


----------



## ZZ-II

btw...November 20th:


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

ZZ-II said:


> btw...November 20th:


there is some progress ... look at the left side of the middle crane 

my picture from 20th september


----------



## ZZ-II

but still no sign from the tower


----------



## korea2002

2007.11.24


----------



## ZZ-II

welcome to SSC korea2002, and thank you very much for the pic . do you live in Busan?


----------



## korea2002

ZZ-II said:


> welcome to SSC korea2002, and thank you very much for the pic . do you live in Busan?


No,just upload Other Web site.


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

finally ... thats a progress ... a part of the buildings around the Tower ... so its definitive u/c, they build step by step, not messy all in one, coz the area is very limited. between to bridges, a water side and a street.


----------



## korea2002

*2007.11.25-detail Construction Site!*


----------



## ZZ-II

M.Schwerdtner said:


> finally ... thats a progress ... a part of the buildings around the Tower ... so its definitive u/c, they build step by step, not messy all in one, coz the area is very limited. between to bridges, a water side and a street.


yes, the tower is supposed to be completed in 2013. so they may start it in 2008 when the other buildings are already overground


----------



## skyperu34

WOW ! It have finally resumed construction ! And i can see lot of progress. Thread must be changed to U/C !


----------



## ZZ-II

no, because that what you see UC is not the tower. the tower will probably start 2008-2009 and be completed in 2013


----------



## Kailyas

Very high building and upon completion will stand tall in Busan. Go Busan.


----------



## gothicform

> btw...does anybody have new pics or news?


yes but i am waiting until they start construction before running the pics


----------



## ElVoltageDR

ZZ-II said:


> no, because that what you see UC is not the tower. the tower will probably start 2008-2009 and be completed in 2013


What is it then?


----------



## ZZ-II

the buildings next to the tower:


----------



## Prince Victor

^^ Wow, great photos! I enjoy seeing them. Thanks for updating the pictures and rendering as well.


----------



## ZZ-II

that's a render from the first page


----------



## chang4

I was thinking about catching the KTX to Busan some time
in the next few weeks.

If anyone here can give me a brief rundown on how to get to this
site by public transport or taxi, if I go, I'll try to get to the site
and take some pics and if there are workers there I'll ask them
the situation as they know it.

Hopefully - a Friday in the next few weeks as long as it's a sunny day,
I'll make the trip.


----------



## dettol

^^ The gravitational pull of the giant hole should be enough to guide you to it 

Would be great to get some image updates chang. Will be much appreciated.


----------



## ZZ-II

or you can say "the red busan bridge" :lol: ( the site is just next to it ).


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

chang4 said:


> I was thinking about catching the KTX to Busan some time
> in the next few weeks.
> 
> If anyone here can give me a brief rundown on how to get to this
> site by public transport or taxi, if I go, I'll try to get to the site
> and take some pics and if there are workers there I'll ask them
> the situation as they know it.
> 
> Hopefully - a Friday in the next few weeks as long as it's a sunny day,
> I'll make the trip.


after ur arrival in Busan Station, take subway line 1 until Nampo-Dong. If you choose the right exit-gate then u should see the wall of the construction side and the cranes.
Walk to the "Busan Grand Bridge" (the red one), there are stairs up to the bridge, good for take a photo. beside the stairs are the Maingates to the Construction side, maybe u can find a guy who give u some informations =)


----------



## korea2002

2007.12.22-rising up!!


----------



## ZZ-II

great shots, thx


----------



## BOM

This may be old news to some, but the tower won't be alone in the future.
I'm guessing when the Busan New Port is completed the project will begin.


----------



## korea2002

2007.12.27


----------



## ZZ-II

great pics thx . can't wait for the construction start of the main tower


----------



## mbuildings

grate pics


----------



## ZZ-II

December 30th:
(Highres: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/2150790761_1ca3cc9d64_o.jpg )


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Update-2008.1.10*


----------



## korea2002

*Development News-2008.1.9-Lotte World Tower will be constructed fastly!*

부산에 새정부 효과를" 투자유치 팔걷은 상공계 
신정택 상의회장, 신격호 롯데회장 단독면담 
LG·SK 등 지역연고 재벌과도 접촉 확대키로 


'새 정부 효과를 잡아라'. 

부산 상공계가 대기업 투자 유치에 팔을 걷어붙였다. 부산 연고의 재벌 총수를 대상으로 부산지역에 대한 투자를 적극 요청하고 있다. 기업의 투자 활성화를 통한 일자리 창출에 역점을 두고 있는 '이명박 정부'의 정책방향을 부산경제 도약 및 투자 유치 쪽으로 최대한 연결하기 위함이다. 

8일 부산상공회의소에 따르면 신정택 부산상의 회장은 지난 3일 부산 롯데호텔에서 신격호 롯데그룹 회장과 단독 면담을 갖고 롯데그룹 측에 부산지역 투자를 요청하는 서류를 전달한 것으로 뒤늦게 밝혀졌다. 이 자리에서 부산상의 신 회장은 "북항 재개발지역에 세계적 규모의 오페라 하우스를 건립해달라"고 건의했다. 롯데 측이 오페라하우스를 짓고 일정 기간 운영한 뒤 부산시에 기부채납하는 방식이다. 오페라 하우스 이름은 롯데 신 회장의 호(상전)를 따서 '상전 오페라 하우스'로 하는 방안도 제시됐다. 부산의 핵심 성장동력인 북항 재개발지역에 국내 대기업의 투자를 끌어들이는 기폭제로 삼으려는 취지다. 

롯데 신 회장은 이에 대해 동행한 비서실장에게 이를 검토할 것을 지시하는 등 긍정적 반응을 보였다고 부산상의 신 회장은 전했다. 신 회장은 또 부산상공계가 설립한 (주)부산국제항공에 롯데그룹이 대주주로 참여해줄 것을 제안했다. 국제항공사가 취항하면 면세점 및 기내 음식 등의 분야에 롯데 측이 관여할 여지가 많다는 점을 내세웠다. 롯데 신 회장은 부산 중앙동 옛 시청 부지의 제2롯데월드 건립사업과 관련, "그동안 설계변경 등으로 진행이 부진했으나 올해는 건물이 빠르게 올라갈 것"이라고 말해 공사에 속도를 낼 것임을 내비쳤다. 그는 특히 오는 5월 부산 방문 때 신 회장과 다시 만나기로 약속해 이들 제안에 대한 롯데 측의 실제 추진 여부가 주목되고 있다. 롯데그룹 총수와 부산경제계 수장의 만남은 이번이 처음인 데다 롯데 신 회장 측의 연락으로 면담이 이뤄진 점, 5월 재회동 약속 등을 감안할 때 향후 롯데 측의 행보에 관심이 모아지고 있다. 

그러나 "롯데가 부산에 주요 사업기반을 두고 있음에도 그동안 투자에 인색했던 만큼 과연 대규모 투자에 나서겠느냐"는 회의적인 시각도 있다. 

부산상의는 또 부산에 연고가 있는 LG와 SK 등 대기업체 대표들과의 만남을 적극 추진해 부산지역으로 투자 물꼬를 트도록 할 계획이다. 하지만 대기업체들에게 공급할 용지가 부산에 절대 부족한 문제를 감안, 대통령직 인수위원회에 서부산 강서지역의 그린벨트 해제와 산업용지 확충 등을 건의할 방침이다.


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, they're working fast! 

btw...can anyone please translate?


----------



## BOM

The article talks about the new president-elect, and how he's exciting the business community in Korea. Then it goes on to talk about some opera house that will be built by Lotte. After that, the article reveals that design changes have stalled the construction of tower, but construction should get faster this year (or actually start construction this year)


----------



## jp_city

ugly tower


----------



## giovani kun

korea2002 said:


> 부산에 새정부 효과를" 투자유치 팔걷은 상공계
> 신정택 상의회장, 신격호 롯데회장 단독면담
> LG·SK 등 지역연고 재벌과도 접촉 확대키로
> ........................................................................................................
> ........................................................................................................
> ........................................................................................................
> 
> 부산상의는 또 부산에 연고가 있는 LG와 SK 등 대기업체 대표들과의 만남을 적극 추진해 부산지역으로 투자 물꼬를 트도록 할 계획이다. 하지만 대기업체들에게 공급할 용지가 부산에 절대 부족한 문제를 감안, 대통령직 인수위원회에 서부산 강서지역의 그린벨트 해제와 산업용지 확충 등을 건의할 방침이다.


 
Busan saejeongbu effect "to attract investment palgeoteun sanggonggye
Sinjeongtaek the chairman, Shin Kyuk-ho, chairman of Lotte exclusive interview
LG SK conglomerates such as ointments and excessive contact hwakdaeki


'Seize the effectiveness of the new government'.

Total investment in the arm over the Busan geoteobutyeotda conglomerates. Pusan to Busan balm chairmen of chaebol investment for the region and actively request. The company's emphasis on job creation through investment in the 'government, Lee Myung-bak' of the policy direction of the Busan economic leap towards attracting investment and in order to avoid a possible connection.

According to the 8th Busan Chamber of Commerce chairman, on Tuesday night sinjeongtaek Busan Lotte Hotel in Pusan Shin Kyuk-ho, chairman of Lotte Group, Lotte Group and the exclusive interview with the paperwork requesting the investment side Busan belatedly revealed to be delivered. At the meeting, chairman of Pusan on the new "redevelopment area bukhang opera houses to be built can get a world scale," he suggests. Lotte Opera House building has operated a certain period of time after the Busan Courses on the way. Opera House named chairman of the Lotte Shin Ho (phase), after 'phase Opera House' which was also presented. Busan, the core of domestic companies seongjangdongryeokin bukhang investment in the redevelopment area, trying to bring explosives into chwijida making.

The new chairman of the Lotte donghaenghan directed by the Chief of Staff to review it and respond positively to the new chairman of Busan, although he said. Busan is also chairman of the New Revelation over Pusan International Airlines (HK) established by the Lotte Group could participate as a shareholder proposal. International flights, the airline sector such as duty-free shops and in-flight food, there is a lot of points early pick Lotte were involved. Shin, chairman of the Busan Lotte jungangdong old City Hall building project and the site of the second Lotte World, "this progress has been sluggish due to design changes, but this year, the buildings to climb rapidly," he will tell you that the speed of the construction stage. Especially in May, when he visited Busan to meet again with the new chairman of the Promise me whether these proposals are pushing for the physical side Lotte attention. Lotte president of the group and head of the business sector in Busan Lotte new chairman of the meeting because this is the first time the meeting was held at its contact points, and when considering future appointments May jaehoedong move is drawing interest Lotte side.

However, "the Busan Lotte main business investment has been based on cheap, violent crime was large enough to really get getneunya investment" is skeptical.

Busan is a balm in Busan on LG and SK-party atmosphere and actively pursue a meeting with representatives of Busan, teudorok mulkko investment plans. But the atmosphere of absolute lack of providers who supply problem, the paper is considering Busan, the Presidential Transition Committee seobusan Gangseo greenbelt areas and suggest plans to expand the paper industry and the disabled.

^^ sorry for the fuzzy translation ..I've tried hno:


----------



## Locust

Giovani-kun... I didn't know you knew korean


----------



## Mussoda

great, it makes sense.. :laugh:



giovani kun said:


> However, "the Busan Lotte main business investment has been based on cheap, violent crime was large enough to really get getneunya investment" is skeptical.
> 
> ^^ sorry for the fuzzy translation ..I've tried hno:


but, "the Busan Lotte main business investment has been based on cheap, violent crime" this paragraph made the company a bad criminal group suddenly.. lol.. :lol:
original text just means "Lotte's not invested here very much although the company is based on Busan mainly." or so..


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Update-2008.2.1*


























Busan Lotte World 2's Main Building Construction will start Since February. (after Korean Traditional Period-Seolnal)

Please Change from On hold to U/C(because This Project getting rising up~)


----------



## ZZ-II

great to hear that the main tower is finally UC :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

great news :cheers:, can't wait until we see some construction progress


----------



## giovani kun

ohhhhh yeahh now that is what I call a tower..that is some great news :banana:


----------



## davee08

this is great news its about time that they are constructing this tower been waiting for so long great updates korea2002


----------



## korea2002

*Development News-2008.3.12*

120 Floor 108… 117…… Los Angeles' building kijaegi 'unlimited competition 










Floor 120 Floor (Busan Lotte World) -117 (Haeundae tourist resort Solomon Tower) -108 floor (WBC)…. 

Busan, the 'skyscraper competition' is in full swing. Lotte group and the Solomon Group, a consortium of 100 cheongan construction of a building erected above the floor and the height of the highest cheungsu (最高) to engage in a competition for pride. 

Busan is 10, "Lotte Group is the main Busan Lotte World cheungsu to the existing building, designed to replace more than 107 floor at 120 floor plans and design changes," he said. The previous design of the building will increase as the Lotte 510m on each floor to keep promoting plans to increase cheungsu nopyiman adjusting. Haeundae is on the increase, Lotte cheungsu floor more than 100 high-rise buildings erected after the stimulus plan was reportedly received. Busan Lotte World in 1995 at the height of the 102 floor was pursued. 10 years after the Busan Lotte World is the highest building in Busan semyieotda scheduled. 

Then began a challenger in 2006. Solomon Solomon Tower Group Haeundae senteomsiti the WBC decided to build a 103-floor, cheungsu ppaetgige in place. Lotte is the last design changes in the height of 464m and 510.1m, a 107-floor altitude cheungsu counterattack. And Solomon Group in March last year to 108 cheungsu Solomon Towers floor (432.6 m) on April 29, Busan changed the architecture of deliberation to apply for permits. 

Lotte World height surpassing last season. Last year, the Middle East, Far East Consortium Haeundae cheongan construction next to the hotel on the ground floor of 117 (511 m) dollar tourist resort Haeundae 'Triple Square' because its building. Eventually Busan Lotte World is the only cheungsu pride in his recovery. 

Pusan, the official said, "This would stop Lotte has reported seven wolkke byeongyeongan basic design," he said. Lotte said, "even though reinforced concrete structural design changes that will process trades in 2013 and earlier years can have promised will be completed in Busan Lotte World," is a position. 

◇ 60, 70, 80-storey building, to begin next week = redevelopment areas and Busan, Jinhae Free Economic Zone bukhang MYONGJI floor of the earth even more than 100 new buildings are being reviewed. Haeundae man already swimming cheungin modern landfill (Marin City) has 72 children and 80 cheungjjariin Parks Janice dusanwibeu apartment with a residential and commercial complex being built in the woods. Haeundae skyscraper that is expected to change. The 60-storey apartment building in the residential and commercial complex senteomsiti POSCO plans jungongdoel deosyap pieseuta the year-end. Busan bakseongryul Housing and Construction is responsible for "a world-class city, more than 100 cases of water three-story building that is small in Busan," "high-rise building and using tourism to the city to develop a global culture, architecture nadorok be repeated," he said.


----------



## ZZ-II

can't decide which is my favourite of the 3.....they're all so damn beautiful :drool:


----------



## giovani kun

so it's gonna be 120f and not 130f hno:


----------



## Zollern

^^
Since it appears construction of the tower hasn't started they have plenty of time to make up their minds, or even come up with another number. :lol:


----------



## davee08

3 great supertalls to rise in china its a tough choice on which one is the best so i'll take all three


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Update-2008.3.15-Lotte World's upper Construction start!!*


----------



## giovani kun

great update photos


----------



## Bonnani

davee08 said:


> 3 great supertalls to rise in china its a tough choice on which one is the best so i'll take all three


It`s South Korea.


----------



## korea2002

*Comparison-2007 vs 2008-Busan Lotte World 2!*

2007.8










2008.3









Are you understand Busan Lotte World's Construction Process?


----------



## skyscrapercity

korea2002 said:


> 2007.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you understand Busan Lotte World's Construction Process?



이봐요, 여기 세계적인 건축 디자인, 건설관련 회사 엔지니어도 많이 있답니다.
여기 회원들이 관심을 같는 것은 님이 보여준 사진의 백화점이 아니라 타워동이랍니다.
님이 보여준 사진은 그야말로 타워동은 전혀 땅도 파지 않고 방치하고 있다는 것을 보여줍니다.

그래서 타워동 건설을 안하니까 공사중에서 on hold로 바꾼 적도 있었구요
님이 지난 번에 2월에 타워동 건설한다고 함부로 말했지요?
2월 지나 3월도 끝나가는데 타워동 안짓고 있는 거 뭐라 이젠 말씀 하시렵니까?
님 스스로 지키지도 못할 말들 생각없이 내뱉어 스스로 거짓말장이가 되셨군요
아무리 님을 변호해 주고 싶어도 스스로 제 무덤을 파는군요.


----------



## ZZ-II

can you translate skyscrapercity?


----------



## korea2002

skyscrapercity said:


> 이봐요, 여기 세계적인 건축 디자인, 건설관련 회사 엔지니어도 많이 있답니다.
> 여기 회원들이 관심을 같는 것은 님이 보여준 사진의 백화점이 아니라 타워동이랍니다.
> 님이 보여준 사진은 그야말로 타워동은 전혀 땅도 파지 않고 방치하고 있다는 것을 보여줍니다.
> 
> 그래서 타워동 건설을 안하니까 공사중에서 on hold로 바꾼 적도 있었구요
> 님이 지난 번에 2월에 타워동 건설한다고 함부로 말했지요?
> 2월 지나 3월도 끝나가는데 타워동 안짓고 있는 거 뭐라 이젠 말씀 하시렵니까?
> 님 스스로 지키지도 못할 말들 생각없이 내뱉어 스스로 거짓말장이가 되셨군요
> 아무리 님을 변호해 주고 싶어도 스스로 제 무덤을 파는군요.


참 제가 어이가 없네요... 제가 전에 언급했던 2월 타워동 착공 소식은 제가 지어낸게 아니라 신격호 회장이 그렇게 말했습니다 한국 언론기사찾아서 검색해보세요 2월 설연휴 후에 타워동 건립 추진한다고 써있거든요 -_- 제가 만약 무작정 글을 썼다면 개념이 없다는 것입니까??


----------



## andysimo123

Don't let the Northerns see this. They'll build the same thing but 2 stories higher.


----------



## Ellatur

^ hahahaa
they should finish ryugyong first lol


----------



## skyscrapercity

korea2002 said:


> 참 제가 어이가 없네요... 제가 전에 언급했던 2월 타워동 착공 소식은 제가 지어낸게 아니라 신격호 회장이 그렇게 말했습니다 한국 언론기사찾아서 검색해보세요 2월 설연휴 후에 타워동 건립 추진한다고 써있거든요 -_- 제가 만약 무작정 글을 썼다면 개념이 없다는 것입니까??



Allow me to say to korea2002 in korean.
In this case, using private messages is the proper way.
But he seems don't know the this site well.


님 바보입니까?
누가 언제 님이 지어냈다고 했습니까?

이번 2월 타워동 착공은 님만 알고 있는 게 아니라 많은 한국사람들 뉴스를 통해 다 알고 있었지만 여기다 옮기지 않은 겁니다.저도 이미 알고 있었습니다.
다만 그 말의 신빙성과 확실성이 다소 검증될 때까지 기다린 겁니다.
님은 성급하게 아무 생각도 없이 여기다 그 말 그대로 옮겨다 놓은 그런 바보같은 짓을 스스로 한 것 아닙니까?

제가 몇 번이나 공사 확실해지면 여기다 올려도 늦지 않다고 했습니까?
그 때마다 경고와 충고 무시하고 독단적으로 다음 카페인지 뭔지 하는 곳에서 사진 막 옮겨다가 롯데월드 공사한다고 멍청한 주장이나하고 참 바보스럽습니다.

벌써 타워동은 그 많은 시간동안 공사하지도 않고 있다고 님이 공사 진행중이라는 포스트 바로 다음에 댓글이 올라와 있지 않습니까?

님은 그렇게 생각도 없는 무뇌아입니까?
뭐가 그렇게 급해 쉽게 여기다 이미 신뢰를 잃은 곳에서 더 비웃음 거리로 만드는 바보짓을 스스로 합니까?

그런 생각없는 포스트 제발 하지 마세요.
아파트 집단으로 짓는 싸구려 공사현장이나 자꾸 올리는 포스트 한마디로 쓰레기 입니다.


----------



## ZZ-II

ah...ok


----------



## buildmilehightower

(님 바보입니까?
누가 언제 님이 지어냈다고 했습니까?)

You know what I think you did say korea2002 made things up. Korea 2002 only came up with things with evidence, and posts great photos. btw any new photos from lotte world tower?


----------



## buildmilehightower

what are those giant white cubes?


----------



## korea2002

*Busan's diagram!!*


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ you didn't get the world business centre diagram from skyscraperpage did you? cos I can never find one.


----------



## korea2002

*2008.8.9*


----------



## kingsc

Amazing I can't believe I'm just seeing this building for the first time now.


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ you're the man korea 2002 I've been waiting months to see the update photos of this one. I can't quite link the render and the site photos to see what part is progressing, view from above will make me understand, but hopefully I'll get some later.

This is just like any other construction right? steel beams surronded by rebars then concrete poured to cover the whole thing.


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^This is just the lowrise section, the tower is not U/C yet...


----------



## buildmilehightower

Am I right by saying that the main tower rises from that round structure on the far left of the picture?


----------



## ZZ-II

no, you are not right.


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ do you mind correcting me then? sir?


----------



## ZZ-II

is it so difficult to look yourself in the renders on the first page?? then you would see the tower is not UC yet and when it is UC it will rise directly in front of the low-rise buildings...


----------



## korea2002

*2008.8.13-Construction Update!*


----------



## Krattle

Seriously, you don't need to look at diagrams to know that the skyscraper itself isn't u/c yet. No central core.


----------



## Ni3lS

Wow.. didn't knew that this beauty was U/C already.. Nice! :cheers:


----------



## Wisma

^^ Pleas read the post above yours.... the tower itself is not u/c


----------



## korea2002

*2008.9.14-Construction Update!!-Tower Construction Will start October!!*










































I visit Lotte World 2 Construction Site...
Notice!!!
1.Tower Construction Will start October or November(because of Design's Modification)
2.Tower's design will modified-130 floor,510m
3.Tower's Construction speed will fast Since September.....


----------



## korea2002

2008.9.5


----------



## Densetsu

Thanks for the photo korea2002. I cant see anty construction on the tower's side but the mall is doing well.


----------



## giovani kun

I'll say that we'll have to wait for next year to see the core rising ..we need to be patient on this


----------



## cleveraz

comparision of the render with the status as of 5 sep 2008 ( Curtsey korea2002)


----------



## stefr

^^
Now it's clear! Thank you very much.


----------



## johnvill

this is really huge and all the buildings turn into dwarfs .. great design but bad photo


----------



## buildmilehightower

I though those red beams are for the towers my bad, any photos for the exact part of the construction site where the tower will be standing?


----------



## ZZ-II

look one page back ^^


----------



## LeMoN-SK

ZZ-II said:


> look one page back ^^


Look one page back? He proved multiple times that looking a few posts or pages back is hard work for him...


----------



## BOM

I've noticed with several Busan projects that they build the small structures first as an information center of sorts, so perhaps once the small-rises are complete the preparations for the supertall will begin - just a guess c:


----------



## korea2002

*2008.9.20*


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Update-2008.10*


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ cheers korea 2002 keeping all this alive.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Update-2008.10.18*


----------



## Donkie

come on.. i'd like to see that main tower is being built hurry up. thx for sharing korea 2002.


----------



## ZZ-II

theoretical they should start next year, to finish it in 2013.


----------



## buildmilehightower

When is the main tower starting then 'Korea 2002' ?


----------



## williamchung7

It is good to see they continuse building this project!


----------



## Sentient Seas

This was the first render of this I saw, and this is the one I liked the looks of. Though I've heard the design has been changed.


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ I honestly don't think it did.


----------



## Imre

3/November/2008

Lotte World Tower,Busan



























108 new photos here:

www.imredubai.com


----------



## Imre

here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157608616962346/


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ cheers Imre, probably the biggest update this thread has ever had. Still no sign of the main tower though.


----------



## Densetsu

The other sections of the complex has been progressing well but i'd like to see some change in the main tower construction also.


----------



## ZZ-II

best update ever for this project , thx imre!


----------



## korea2002

*2008.11.15*


----------



## korea2002

*2008.11.13-All pics!*


----------



## buildmilehightower

10 floors of sub-building already. How many floors is the sub-building?


----------



## DarkTennouHito82

Haven't been here for a while and to see that LWT isn't UC yet makes me really sad. What's the problem??? According to a information posted by korea2002 the Tower constuction was supposed to start October 08. Unfortunately there is still no process. 
I still hope that the Tower will be build.

Although the builing speed of the lowrise facility is amazing :banana:


----------



## korea2002

*2008.12.3*


----------



## Densetsu

It's good to see construction on the lowrise parts of the project. Are they going to start Lotte World Tower also?


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ that's what I'm curious about, when is gonna be the starting date of the main tower? (if anyone knows)


----------



## korea2002

*2008.12.17-Construction Update-Entertainment clusters!*


----------



## korea2002

*tower's clusters!!-2008.12.17*










no process....


----------



## Foda

Is this project a park or something or just a building?


----------



## buildmilehightower

what's with the blurry effect on the faces of the workers?


----------



## ZZ-II

you shouldn't see their faces ^^


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ Is it for korea then? In dubai for example, all the burj dubai photos include workers and their faces clearly shown in the pictures.


----------



## Densetsu

buildmilehightower said:


> what's with the blurry effect on the faces of the workers?


It's probably because Korea2002 is sensitive to people's privacy. Btw, we are talking off topic.


----------



## Foda

Foda said:


> Is this project a park or something or just a building?


Composed with a hotel, indoor amusement park, cinema multiplex, shopping center, sports facilities, a museum, and an art gallery.


----------



## buildmilehightower

Do we have any bird eye view of the whole project? so I can get 100% picture of the whole project, where the main tower goes and everything else.


----------



## sylodon

The new design:


----------



## jean1991

Wow, what an awesome tower, one of my favorites!


----------



## Mussoda

the new design looks better.! :applause:


----------



## AdamChobits

^^ Agreed.

I hope I can visit the place again in spring.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

cydevil said:


> The new design:


Today i am in haven!!! Al those stunning tall towers and on top of the crone a new perfect redesign to! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

My day was more then perfect. SkyscraperCity MADE MY HAPPY .


----------



## buildmilehightower

the new one's got a spire!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

hopefully the new design is as tall as the old.


----------



## SirAdrian

I prefer the new design as well. Could be the old height, if you look at the highrise on the other side of the river. Anyway, good stuff.


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, it still looks far above 400m. i made an small floor-count. counted arround 110-120 floors


----------



## korea2002

*2009.1.14*


----------



## korea2002

*new design!*


----------



## buildmilehightower

amazing, the construction is really soaring...


----------



## giovani kun

yest but we're still waiting for the tower


----------



## korea2002

*Development News-2009.1.-Construction start is 2009.4!!*

Busan Lotte World, in the main building construction-Design Change!










Collapse of reinforced concrete structure designed to change hotels and residential facilities .. Add 
Busan, Jung-gu, Busan City Hall, the site will be built in the old jungangdong, Busan Lotte World, a main building of the 510m will be started in April this year. 

The steel frame and reinforced concrete structures from the original gyehwakhaetdeon replaced with reinforced concrete instead of being reduced to the hotel rooms and business facilities, residential facilities are added. 

The construction on March 13 press briefing in Busan Lotte World, a construction site this week, said the building construction plan. 

120-story main building will be more than up to the jieojil step closer to the stage of basic design and construction, when the current mulmak 4 on the ground, put in the thick concrete wall of 1.5M dropped to prevent the collapse of the landslide, heulmak the 04 is going on. 

This, in fact, the main building construction heulmak 04 to 04 means the start of construction, Lotte said. 

Day 1 of the building, including the teopagi 04 years hanging from the first half of 2010 will be to start building Lotte Engineering and Construction Corporation, said. 

Cheungssik 3-4 on a framework to build, considering the mid-2014 when the main building is scheduled Lotte Construction official said. 

The official "geonripdoel 2nd Lotte World in Seoul, Busan, regardless of the progress of the Lotte World will be built," he said. 

The construction of the main building height of 510m in 2007, as authorized and in maintaining a structure of reinforced concrete in the steel frame and reinforced concrete has to change. 

Steel frame structure of the building, shaking and noise. Vibration of reinforced concrete road than many hotels and residential changes have been made bulrihae. 

Price of international raw material prices, I have the steel frame was a factor Lotte Construction, officials said. 

Change the structure of the building in 2007 as geotmoseupdo larger tide of what is authorized. 

In terms of building than initially planned for internal use and the business office of the hotel rooms instead of the significantly reduced housing (apartment) will be added. 

The 800 rooms in the upper half of the main building will be placed in hotels, but considering the demand and supply situation and a similar level of famous foreign high-rise buildings within a range of 180-339 rooms to adjust the business office area of 99,000 The report said about the appropriate level ㎡. 

6-star luxury hotel in the run will be different from the existing five-star hotel, Lotte said. 

Housing is added to the foreign multinational companies and business facilities, shipping industry in order to attract global companies, and recreation and accommodation, the business can be resolved in one place, a compact city and need-oriented strategy that is based on Lotte Construction said. 

Busan Lotte World Day of building height and floor reveal the basic design configuration is 4 wolkke will end, but for now the demand for hotel rooms and business offices based on the results of analysis is expected to be some changes. 

Busan Lotte World, my 10-story, 42,000 ㎡ 04 of the department store, the current framework for the final phase is scheduled to open in the end of the year jeopeodeuleo. 

The Busan Lotte Engineering and Construction to submit a design byeongyeongan people as quickly as possible. Clearance procedures to help resume the construction will be done soon, said officials in charge of


----------



## korea2002

*Reason for changing Design!!!*

Reason is Dubai Infinity Tower's Construction confused image...

















In 2006,Dubai Infinity tower's Water Dam's Construction is failed....
So,Construction is halted that time...
Busan Lotte World's Construction is Same.....
Dam Construction is very very Important!! In Busan Lotte,Construction site is near the Sea(Korean South Sea)....
So!!!
This is Reason...


----------



## ZZ-II

nice to hear we've the same height as before...even better that it will start in april already :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

*2009.1.26-Construction Update!*











Notice!!
Busan Lotte World 2 Construction Location Guide









Department Store-T/O
UEC-U/C(Round Construction site)
Tower site-PREP(2009.3~4-Construction start-Underground work)

this Fact is from Daum cafe skyscrapers(Korean Architectural Website Community)


----------



## korea2002

*My Busan Trip!-2009.1.24-Construction site*










The Busan Lotte World 2 Advertisement Hall(Exhibition Hall)-2008.6 Completed!


----------



## korea2002

*Notice!! Lotte World Information!*

I found here for my trip,부산제2롯데월드 홍보관(The Busan Lotte World Advertisement-Exhibition Hall)...below~









This building was completed 2006.6,and opened 2008.6....
How about going here,The Busan Lotte World Advertisement Hall??
Opening time-7:30~18:00
Wow!! However,I can't go here those days....Hm....


----------



## korea2002

*New Information for SSC Forumer~*










This construction is Tower Construction Preparation. Ha~
Tower Construction will be held 2009.3~2009.4 actually.
did you know tower site into Round site since start time?? 
No!!
Round Construction site is Entertainment Clusters....


----------



## korea2002

*Another Information for SSC!*

Busan Lotte world's tower Construction was delayed....
that reason is this!!!
this bridge Construction-Yeongdo Bridge-영도대교 가설
because of this bridge Construction,tower Construction was delayed actually... Uhm...I don't understand this news....
below,Construction process


----------



## korea2002

*2009.1.24-My Busan Trip-Lotte World Construction update!*










































these pics was taked by Busan Tower(Yongdu Mountain Tower)


----------



## Densetsu

Source: http://www.ctbuh.org/HighRiseInfo/TallestDatabase/Tallest20in2020/tabid/791/Default.aspx



> Developer: The Lotte Group
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
> Structural: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
> MEP: Syska Hennessy Group
> 
> Height: 510m/1675ft
> Floor Count: 110
> Year of Completion: 2013
> Use: Retail/Office/Hotel/Residential
> Structural Material: Concrete


:cheers2:


----------



## korea2002

*2009.2.22*


----------



## korea2002

*2009.3.9-Congratulations!!-Busan Lotte World Supetall Tower Construction start party!!*


















cheer korea!!


----------



## korea2002

*2009.3.22-Busan Lotte World Tower cluster's Construction update!*


----------



## ZZ-II

:banana:, yeah they finally start this wonderful tower :cheers:

btw..welcome back korea2002, we missed you


----------



## chang4

Welcome back. Thanks for the information.


----------



## regjeex

cant wait to see this building.....


----------



## buildmilehightower

just the beginning of the tower now...

Nice to see u Korea2002, hope we see more of u now.


----------



## antovador

great news, better later than never, this design is better than the previous. Go Korea


----------



## skyscrapercity

The cofferdam construction for the Tower

Pics from DCINSIDE
































What is the cofferdam? see this below


----------



## ZZ-II

seems like a similar construction method like they use at the Chicago spire, with the difference that the hole won't be for the core only


----------



## buildmilehightower

wow, that cofferdam does really resemble CS's


----------



## Zollern

^^
Yes, it's circular. Circles tend to resemble each other.


----------



## kanye

this is still Prep??? chicago spire were U/C with that hole indeed...


----------



## DanielLG

when will this Project be completed?


----------



## Jaee

the new design looks better than the old one


----------



## Jaee

i love this project


----------



## twister6284

Zollern said:


> ^^
> Yes, it's circular. Circles tend to resemble each other.


What mountaintop did you come from, wise old man?

2 more similarities:

1) Both have red "fencing" around the top edge.
2) Both have similar-looking "columns" down the sides between the floors.

(As you can see, I've got to work on my construction vocabulary.)


----------



## Jaee

well i just hope they would start building the tower


----------



## sylodon

I'm guessing that Lotte was withholding on the project to pressure the Busan municipial government into pressuring the Korean government to approve the Lotte Supertower in Seoul. The current pro-congolmerate administration approved the project in Seoul, so I wouldn't be surprised if this project in Busan begins to pick up some speed.


----------



## DanielLG

I hope the process does speed up.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Update-2009.6.24*


































Construction Process Information-2009.6.24
Department Store-Lotte-Curtain Wall Disposition
Entertainment Plaza-6 floor up!!(all 10 floor)
Main Tower-Coffer dam is 95%... Active Underground Construction will be start July.(2009.7~)
and Main Tower's Elevator is Otis Elevator...(Otis Elevator is Global Elevator Brand Company)-Elevator's cost will decided 130~150 Billion won...(1300억~1500억)


----------



## ZZ-II

many thx for the updates , finally the construction of the main tower is on the way :cheers:


----------



## buildmilehightower

Main tower still being prepared...


----------



## S.T.Y AP

beautiful


----------



## ZZ-II

buildmilehightower said:


> Main tower still being prepared...


thank you for that...i know that myself ^^.


----------



## korea2002

*2009.7.7-Construction Update!*










Coffer dam's Work completed...
OMG!


----------



## buildmilehightower

complete? hard to tell from here, but anyway its a celebration time...


----------



## Pengui

At least it's clearly visible on the pic above, and the rest of the complex is progressing well. This building is going to be completely out of scale with its surroundings... Even more than Taipei 101... Crazy stuff ^ ^


----------



## 2co2co

I think it's officially U/C.
It is in the same stage as Shanghai Tower.


----------



## korea2002

*Active Construction start-2009.7.20!!!*


































wow!! very fast!!


----------



## Pengui

2co2co said:


> I think it's officially U/C.
> It is in the same stage as Shanghai Tower.


It's still construction of the retaining wall so I'd say PREP is correct. Shanghai Tower would then be incorrectly labelled, granted.
I'm thinking however that IF Busan Lotte Tower continues at this speed, it might steal East Asia's tallest building's title from Taipei 101 for a little while before Shanghai Tower completes... I wouldn't bet on it, given its progress history, but who knows


----------



## buildmilehightower

Another start to the race of tallest skyscraper in S.Korea!!!


----------



## erbse

Is this still the current design?












If not, could anyone possibly update the first post? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZZ-II

nope, design has been changed.

this is the current/new design:


----------



## korea2002

*2009.7.24*


----------



## korea2002

*Coffer Dam Completed,Tower Construction start!-2009.7.31*










































yeah!! Korean!!


----------



## korea2002

*Department store Curtain Wall Disposition-2009.8.2*


----------



## malec

Is this piling for the tower?











If indeed it is then I will move this to the construction forum.


----------



## korea2002

malec said:


> Is this piling for the tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If indeed it is then I will move this to the construction forum.


yeah!!
I know this is pilling for the Main tower-130 floor!!
I will update pic from 2009.8.6 soon!! wait a minute~~


----------



## korea2002

korea2002 said:


> yeah!!
> I know this is pilling for the Main tower-130 floor!!
> I will update pic from 2009.8.6 soon!! wait a minute~~




Busan's Another Supertall Good News
below...
WBCB(World Business Center Busan) Solomon tower's Advertisement started already!!
www.solomontower.co.kr-Main Homepage Open-2009.7.30
maybe.... because WBCB's Construction will start soon(2010.1~2010.4),
Busan Lotte Town main tower's Construction speed is fast....


----------



## buildmilehightower

there we have it then, I'm pleased to see piling work being done on the main tower, finally. This could well finish before Chicago Spire.


----------



## ZZ-II

nobody said that pilling is finished ^^. they just started with it


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ oops, grammar mistake, should be: piling work being carried out.


----------



## korea2002

*2009.8.7*


----------



## buildmilehightower

WOW that most built structure seems to be elegant... white.


----------



## skyscraper03

korea2002 said:


> Busan's Another Supertall Good News
> below...
> WBCB(World Business Center Busan) Solomon tower's Advertisement started already!!
> www.solomontower.co.kr-Main Homepage Open-2009.7.30
> maybe.... because WBCB's Construction will start soon(2010.1~2010.4),
> Busan Lotte Town main tower's Construction speed is fast....


I guess these super-tall towers will be the two towers of Busan.
I like the unique design of the Solomon Tower better than the other one.


----------



## Sentient Seas

Beautiful photo, all the white looks awesome. I've been looking forward to this tower for quite some time, and will keep a close eye on it's construction. :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

*2009.8.13*


----------



## korea2002

*2009.8.21*


----------



## Eric Offereins

Good progress, the steel structure will rise quickly, I hope.


----------



## wise_zech

wow nice...


----------



## korea2002

*2009.9.1*










































News-Groundbreaking start in september...


----------



## korea2002

*Lotte Town Landscape-2009.9.4*


----------



## ZZ-II

thx Korea2002 , great update. can't wait to see this 500er rising :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

ZZ-II said:


> thx Korea2002 , great update. can't wait to see this 500er rising :cheers:


haha.. Korean project can do it!! my pleasure~~


----------



## carloseguis

good advances, I like this building


----------



## korea2002

*2009.9.12*


----------



## VRS

great up date....nice to see the progress still on the way...


----------



## CULWULLA

has the tower actually started?


----------



## Zollern

^^
No, they are doing piling works.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction updates-2009.12.11*

Department store Opening Ceremony-2009.12.17!!



































































Entertainment & Lotte Young Plaza Center(1 stage)


















Tower Construction site(New Construction way-no Underground Construction first!)


----------



## korea2002

*Tower Construction Information*


















Focus on this! anyone know this Construcion way?
Special Way!! no Original Supertall Project's Construction..
Red-Tower's Structure(Underground)
Yellow-Tower's symbol(?)


----------



## armyv

For me

yellow: soil test
red: temporary construction site drainage ditch


----------



## malec

It might be done in the same way as the chicago spire where they will built the basements using a top down method. So starting with the floors closest to the ground and then going deeper.


----------



## skyperu34

Very unique textures on the facade !


----------



## Nozumi 300

I love how they incorporated Dancheong into a modern building ^.^b


----------



## VRS

nice picture....


----------



## korea2002

*2009.12.14*

Department store LED!

































Very good shot!


----------



## korea2002

*Cancelled design-PDI Architecture-Busan Lotte Town Development SD*


















Very visioning!


----------



## Mussoda

..


----------



## davieb55

Looks really good. Not sure about the anchor though. Sure, the department store is located next to the harbour, but I'm not sure that the anchor goes with the rest of the facade. Still, great.


----------



## korea2002

*another Lender*


----------



## korea2002

*Render's Model-Busan Lotte Town Development's Introduction*

1 stage Development-Lotte Department store Gwangbok,Entertainment Atrium Zone








2 stage Development-Lotte Cinema Hall(Movie Zone) & Plaza & Mart Zone








3 stage Development-Lotte Super Tower-130 floor,510.04m

















In Department store Lotte(1 stage Development)..


----------



## korea2002

*1 stage 50% Completed-Department store Grand Open-2009.12.17*


























































very beautiful~~


----------



## korea2002

*Department store Observatory View-Lotte Entertainment Atrium-2009.12.20*










































Lotte Entertainmental Atrium will open in 2010 Q3(2010.10).
Lotte Tower's Construction will delay a few days because of Lotte Department store's Opening Ceremony Car Parking.


----------



## korea2002

*Another pics-Model-Lotte Town Development(In Department store Lobby)*


































Lotte can build Super tower !! Korea can do.


----------



## Fizmo1337

looks great


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Parts Updates-2009.12.24*

Main Tower Construction site-Temporary Parking lot







\

Entertainment Atrium









































I will go to Busan Lotte Town Construction site tomorrow..


----------



## brianmoon85

The view must be incredible there~! I'm glad Koreans are now putting parks and gardens in rooftops of buildings. Now we need apartments with terraces lol


----------



## miau

The department store looks nice - awesome light play on the facade.


----------



## korea2002

*Big News-Tower Continue Construction-2010.8.10*

Busan Lotte Town, 04 November to resume civil tawodong 

Busan teopagi notice period 
Lotte Group, "no more reason to slow down 
Housing does not mean giving up " 


Introduction of a residential facility which was suspended in controversial high-rise building construction in Busan Lotte Town will resume the following November. Busan is the 10th deputy ryujaeyong construction "sign done Lotte Shopping (weeks), Jung-dong Busan Busan Lotte enters the old town site of Busan Metropolitan City Office of Civil teopagiwa wolkke 04 to 11 have been undertaken to inform the doctor," he said. Lotte Group measures the day "for civil engineering with a indoor building with no direct correlation as there is no reason to slow down more than 04. Coming in October-Mart, as soon as the high-rise tower designed Cine Ma-dong-dong will embark on public works with the underlying" is confirmed. 



Lotte Group in May last year before the hotel and business facilities on the east tower is designed primarily to accommodate residential facilities asking for a change of the content and purpose of the landfill construction virtually halted tawodong. Especially this last November in Busan Maritime Affairs "in 2002, including hotels, office, condo 'and other tourist facilities' would permit to build a residential facility to increase profitability So they introduced a landfill is contrary to the purpose," he disposed of while rejecting We were asked to postpone indefinitely the possibility. 



Flow Construction Officer, "The Rise of the Lotte Group chairman Shin Kyuk-Ho 04 tawodong commitment to the cause seems to be resumed," he said. Heonamsik before the market last January 3, Busan Busan Busan Lotte found to meet the new president and confirmed its commitment to build Town (seen Jan. 5, you press 2), a known. 



Lotte Group, said that "a residential facility to resume public works does not mean giving up," he drew the line. First, while housing permits continue teopagireul jaechujin is also offered. Lotte town ▷ ▷ jeomdong Birch opened late last year following the opening of the 25th-storey department stores Singwan ▷ 10 ▷ 108 Ma-dong, Cine-story tower is composed of copper. Projects approved in February last year, such a hotel and office tower, will house entertainment facilities. 


Focus-Lotte(Main Developer) will resume Lotte Super Tower(Lotte Town Final Stage-4 stage-2016 Completion) in November,Lotte Town 3 Phase(Cinema Center & Lotte Mart Grocery Store) will be design in October.

In addition to this news,2 stage(Entertainment Phase) will open in August 26th.


Very good News for Lotte Super Tower's Construction of Underground Phase.


----------



## korea2002

*Development News-2010.7.12*

Sale postponed the skyscraper row jugeoheoyongdoen Busan 

WBC · Haeundae Tourist Resort, the time delay or schedule Kopetsky 
"Not considered feasible to blame for the recession" 


100 floors to be built in Busan, and out of the construction and sale of high-rise buildings has been postponed after another. "If the railroad allowed jugeosiseolman process will proceed," said out loud, quite different from the attitude struck the end of last year. Experts, "the aftermath of the recession, but without considering the feasibility promotion because" he is criticizing. 

Haeundae Centum Busan World Business Center enters the Earth (WBC · 111 level) in the second half of the year when the sale was postponed to next year. No contractors have chosen the most important project financing (PF) have been delayed since. The sea breeze into a residential facility designed to withstand changes relief appearance changed recently been completed. Sign enforce the Solomon group, said that "the construction and design changes, the recession that the sale is expected to be delayed than expected. Now as construction companies, both here and in touch, and hearing the proposed changes through design, if I can get the speed," he said. 

Busan Industrial Sites Committee earlier in December last year, 'Without the residential business for fall' to fit the needs of the Solomon group of 500 households with high housing facilities to allow the installation of the district planning and development plan for proposed changes have been disappointing. Solomon, chairman of the group at the time of the choeyoungmyeong "according to the design changes received final building permits be completed 2015 Construction started in October 2010 plan," he had said. 

Haeundae beach in front of the Haeundae Tourist Resort (117 stories) also demolished last April, but could in the time of sale is pending. Reach 3 trillion won project financing (PF) because investors have not been finalized yet. Sign underwent triple-Square (weeks) to Ho, Managing Director, "By the end of the end of the basic design and feasibility analysis should be selected through the contractors," said "The time of sale it is difficult to conclude," he said. Triple Square (weeks) is also a residential facility late last year, nearly 995 households with permission from the start of the second half of this year, has promised. Busan, 04 ahead of the tourist resort town recognized as a public service to fit the land. Pusan Solidarity for Participatory Democracy, Professor sondongho the "preferential treatment, while taking a fight in the name of economy and allow housing gave a big mistake in Busan. Last May on suspicion surrounding the introduction of a residential facility for the prosecution had requested the investigation," he said. 

Jung-gu, Busan Lotte Town (130 stories) also indecisive state. Maritime Port Authority, Busan Lotte Shopping, the landfill side to change the purpose (housing the introduction) is not approved to do business if you can not rise has been holding out. Deteriorating in recent public opinion in the second half are expected to chakgongman jihadong Mart East, and has been known. 


Refer to Underlined Sentence,same as Front Development Information.


----------



## korea2002

*SOM Architects-Busan Lotte Super Tower*

Busan Lotte World Tower










































































Busan, South Korea

Situated on a prominent waterfront site in Korea, the Busan Lotte World Tower is poised to become the new gateway to East Asia. Standing at over 510 meters, the landmark tower holds a vast 6.3 million sf mixed-use program consisting of office, hotel, condo, retail and entertainment facilities and underground parking. The streetscape is enlivened by a vibrant retail podium, while the waterfront side features raised parks and plazas that connect directly to the promenade. 

The tower’s shape and massing are driven by the compact site, the complex program, the desire to optimize views, and strict structural requirements. Tower setbacks occur at transitions between major program components and are arranged with a clock-wise spin to animate the façades. Concrete outrigger walls transfer perimeter column loads to six mega-columns, allowing each tier to have an independent column layout appropriate for its function. Environmental sustainability features of the tower include natural ventilation, thermal regulation, double skin, louvers, and a sea-water cooling system.

Project Facts

Completion Year: 2013
Project Area: 585,000 m2
Building Height: 510 m
Number of Stories: 126 


Design Works completed...
on November 2010,Underground Construction works will start soon.
Links-http://www.som.com/content.cfm/busan_lotte_world_tower


----------



## korea2002

*Homepage-Introduction of the Busan Lotte Project*


































Captured sites









Lotte Town(Second Supertall Lotte World Complex Development) Homepage Grand Open!(Korean/English)
http://www.lottecorp.com/
Seoul Lotte Town(Jamsil)-123 floor, 555m-2010 October start!
Busan Lotte Town-126 floor,510m-2010 November start(Underground floor works)
Developer is Lotte Group.


----------



## mattomatto

This is a fantastic addition to Busan, a city I would very much like to go to again


----------



## 10fireflies

About time Korea has taken in projects of this magnitude in terms of the height of skyscrapers! woohoo


----------



## boschb

site pics would be great


----------



## ArtZ

Excellent tower.


----------



## korea2002

*korea2002's Report*

Monthly Korean Supertall News(Source-Korean Portal Site-2010.11 )

Good News

1.Seoul Lotte Super Tower(123 floor)'s Final Permission for Construction start was approved(2010.11.11)
2.Busan Lotte Super Tower(130 floor)'s Groundbreaking started(2010.11.10)
3.WBC Solomon Tower(Busan-111 floor)'s Contractor is two Major Construction Company(?? VS ??)
4.Triple Square Resort(117 floor)'s site Demolition work completed(2010.11.10)
5.BIFC(Busan Int'l Financial Center)'s tenant negotiated Developer(2010.10.22)
6.Yeouido Parc1 and SIFC's Good Progress(2010.11.12)
7.Yongsan IBD's New Masterplan decided

Bad News

151 Incheon Tower's Development will be reduced(from 151 to 102).


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I like it even if it is just a big Commerzbank Tower


----------



## korea2002

*Big News-Super Tower Construction started-2010.10.16*

Lotte Group finished test bore hole,Super Tower Construction started.

a little progress.....

Completion is 2016.

















many Heavy Machine for Super Tower Construction.........



































at the same time,Seoul Lotte Project(123 floor Supertall Building Project)'s Final Permission was approved.









Overview(2010.10.17)


----------



## korea2002

*130 floor Super Tower Construction Updates-2010.11.13*

From Local News(Busan Yonhap News)
Test bore hole was finished,Lotte Group started Super Tower's Structural Construction.and SOM's Concrete Design work finished about 80%.
So,on March,2011,Lotte will submit Documents for Residential Part to Busan Marine Authority.

From Lotte Construction 
Super Tower Progress 
2010.11~2011.3-Groundbreaking work
2011.2 or 2011.3~2012.3-Underground Part Construction(Under-6 floors)
2012.3~2016.5-Upper Construction(1~130 floors)



















U/C Section.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Updates-2010.11.23*


























Construction Movement is fast~~!!!
Developer(Lotte Group)'s Willing reflected to Busan Lotte Town Development.


----------



## korea2002

*Development News-2010.11.27*

Lotte Shopping Co., 107 Floor jaechujin Busan Lotte Tower 

Plans to reapply for landfill purposes, including changes 

Building permits, preferential fertilization naejulttaen government inevitably 

Lotte Shopping Co., 107 balhyeotdeon policy abandoned two-storey building of the 'Busan Lotte Tower (contour) is jaechujin construction. Lotte Shopping Lotte already received from the government to dispose of non residential towers installed in the controversial policy presupposes the construction of two days is expected to start. 

Lotte Shopping official said, "Sooner or later, Jung-dong, Busan Lotte Town Lotte Department Store in nearby gwangbokjeom Busan Lotte Tower will begin construction of the Works," said "From next year, mid-thickness is available full-scale building construction," he said on the 24th. 

Lotte Tower, 107 stories above the ground, the height is planned to 510m. Lotte's construction company built the towers to be completed in the first half of 2016 plans. 

This business of the Ministry of Land 'land reclamation purposes can not be changed to' the inclusion of housing is virtually impossible to promote business. Lotte officials late last year to include residential facilities, Ministry of Land, etc., and busanhaeyangcheong Lotte Town's landfill for a change of purpose 'and can not be changed naetjiman was suspended. This site originally 'hotel and tourism facilities the paper' should be used only with permission or I Landfill place. 

The purpose of this change in Lotte reclamation plans to re-apply. Lotte officials "in charge of exterior design, design changes, the United States 80% of SOM's chogocheungbu advanced stage," said "drawing out early next year, will reapply changes landfilling purposes," he said. 

Lotte Shopping Lotte Tower, including residential facilities like this to push ahead with building permits as if there is a preferential fertilization is expected to be inevitable. 

Local citizens' groups "in order to introduce a residential facility for reclamation purposes that can not be changed," said "If you change the purpose of the planned landfill, if the authorities of certain companies to increase business profitability Lead would be awful," he said . 


Focus-Lotte Group operated Lotte Super Tower's Construction and Development Documental Modification for Residential Part will submit in 2011.


----------



## kanye

Isn't this more like Prep?


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Yeah. I think this building is *Prep*, not *U/C*...


----------



## giovani kun

so it's 107 fl or 130fl ?


----------



## spectre000

giovani kun said:


> so it's 107 fl or 130fl ?


Who knows. The design changes all the time it seems. This shouldn't be in the U/C forum. I think all they did was bury some slurry wall formworks into the ground for the future tower. But not actual piles for the foundation.


----------



## Blue Flame

Nice to see actual work begining on the site of the tower. I hope it begins construction soon. :yes:


----------



## korea2002

*Busan Lotte Super Tower Construction Updates*

12/02

Piling test is going on....


----------



## citypia

Kenwen said:


> I think Busan lately have done alot more to develop its skyline compare to seoul,seoul needs to do alot more effort to maintain its title.


Thank you for your reply 

Seoul has the height limits according to the district to protect the cultural heritages or airforce flight while Busan has much freer of regulations or restrictions.
That's why Seoul has not many tall buildings over 250m.
For example, this central area of Seoul is 150m of height limit to protect UNESCO cultural heritage.



brianmoon85 said:


> *Changgyeong Palace *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


----------



## Odoaker

I'm so jealous...


----------



## VRS

beautiful panorama


----------



## BIFC

*2011. 06. 16*


----------



## VRS

good progress


----------



## SirAdrian

The trees at Changgyeong Palace are so beautiful, boy do i dig those trees.


----------



## korea2002

Thank you BIFC,my SSC buddy.


----------



## BIFC

*2011. 06. 29*


----------



## korea2002

BIFC said:


>


Thank you BIFC,my Community's Buddy.
do you have more pics about Lotte Super Tower?


----------



## aquaticko

I still have to wonder how Lotte is affording and or going to make use of all this construction. Two >500m towers going up at the same time? And I know there's a 267m tower going up in Hanoi, too. Can anyone explain all of this to me?


----------



## coth

It's a very large company


----------



## aquaticko

coth said:


> It's a very large company


Right, but as far as I know real estate development isn't Lotte's main business, and I can't think of a single company in the world that's going to have its name on so much building. Even Samsung's three headquarter buildings combined are about a third of the combined height of these three buildings, and you know it gets exponentially more expensive to build past 50 stories; Lotte has 295 stories going up between its three major construction projects!

I guess my real question is, who else is investing in these projects? There's a bit of a dearth of information herehno:.


----------



## seaniscoming

aquaticko said:


> I still have to wonder how Lotte is affording and or going to make use of all this construction. Two >500m towers going up at the same time? And I know there's a 267m tower going up in Hanoi, too. Can anyone explain all of this to me?


Lotte also plan to build their Lotte town(over 200m buildings) near SAMSUNG Town in Gangnam which is one of most expensive districts in Seoul.

Also, I heard Lotte is counstructing lots of Projects in China and Vietnam.


----------



## seaniscoming

aquaticko said:


> Right, but as far as I know real estate development isn't Lotte's main business, and I can't think of a single company in the world that's going to have its name on so much building. Even Samsung's three headquarter buildings combined are about a third of the combined height of these three buildings, and you know it gets exponentially more expensive to build past 50 stories; Lotte has 295 stories going up between its three major construction projects!
> 
> I guess my real question is, who else is investing in these projects? There's a bit of a dearth of information herehno:.


One of Lotte's business is the construction company, Lotte engineering & Construction.

Lotte has been doing very stable and profitable business in Korea and Japan.
And they have lots money without debt.
Also, they don't rush.
They are consructing Busan Lotte world 2 while making money at the same time. The tower is the last step of whole plan. That's why they are so slow the main tower construction.


----------



## scalziand

In reference to Lotte's various projects around South Korea, I'm reminded of Greenland Group's numerous projects throughout China.

Dalian Greenland Center-108fl
Wuhan Greenland Center-119fl
Nanjing Greenland Financial Center-89fl


----------



## aquaticko

I mean, I don't doubt that Lotte is a big company, and I'm not worried about its ability to finance these towers, it just seems like a lot of construction for one company. But, as scalziand pointed out, there are other companies doing the same thing. I guess it's just the way things are now.


----------



## coth

They also have business center and hotel in Moscow built few years ago.


----------



## korea2002

coth said:


> They also have business center and hotel in Moscow built few years ago.


Lotte Department store in Moscow.


----------



## aquaticko

I am really glad that they chose the final design they did. It looks so oceanic, somehow, and seeing as Busan is a major global port, I think that's very appropriate. I only wish this were built a bit closer to some of the other skyscrapers in Busan, maybe near Seomyeon, so that the city could have a somewhat denser skyline.


----------



## brianmoon85

korea2002 said:


> Lotte Department store in Moscow.


They have the hotel too haha

http://www.lottehotel.ru/


----------



## seaniscoming

Solar-powered heating?


----------



## Sammo Haya

Design change=awesome


----------



## azn_man12345

So it is 510m to the spire yes? If that is so, it looks to be about 480m to the roof


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

I prefer it without the spire. 510 to the roof would be awesome. It seems like Korea could always use an extra Versace or Louis Vuitton store. I'm just as excited for the vertical mall as I am the tower!


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

Nice design change!


----------



## Bricken Ridge

This one's a winner for SOM.


----------



## Jakub

seaniscoming said:


> Solar-powered heating?


It's a brise soleil. Something very useful in that weather conditions.


----------



## Dirty new yorker

This is the best re-design in a long time for any building.


----------



## SirAdrian

vancouverite/to'er said:


> I prefer it without the spire. 510 to the roof would be awesome.


I concur! Even if it was 'just' 480m, i'd still prefer it spireless


----------



## KillerZavatar

it fits a spire and also would look great without one, so i could care less x)


----------



## korea2002

*2011.8.21*


----------



## BIFC

*2011. 08. 31*


----------



## moustache

I prefer the first design ...


----------



## skyscrapercity

moustache said:


> I prefer the first design ...


I agree with you.
It was design by korean company, which knew Busan's distinct characteristics very well.

But I vividly remember that many people, especially SCC forumers here, wrote very bad comments on the first design.


----------



## skyscrapercity

korea2002.

I really appreciate your effort and passion here.
But your pictures are too big which make this thread untidy. 

Please resize it before you post here.

Also, please don't post same pictures that someone else already posted here or pictures that were horizontaly flipped.


----------



## korea2002




----------



## korea2002

*2011.9.2*


































































Busan Lotte Super tower's Overall Construction progress is good speed!


----------



## skyscrapercity

korea2002 said:


> Busan Lotte Super tower's Overall Construction progress is good speed!


Nice progress!


----------



## skyscrapercity

Korea2002

Can you make a space between pictures next time?
It looks a little bit confusing. 

For example, like this


----------



## korea2002

skyscrapercity said:


> Korea2002
> 
> Can you make a space between pictures next time?
> It looks a little bit confusing.
> 
> For example, like this


Of course.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Updates-2011..9.23*


















































Enjoy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## korea2002

no comment?


----------



## Kanto

Will this be 510 meters to the roof or to the pinnacle?


----------



## SirAdrian

^ Pinnacle.


----------



## giovani kun

The progress is good on the site let's hope they'll keep up. Thanks for the update :cheers:


----------



## Kenwen

cant see any photos about this great project,damn!!!


----------



## VRS

nice progress but i cant see other side activity of this construction


----------



## citypia

Please,allow me to say korean to Korea2002

Korea2002님
사진들을 포스트할 때 앞에 사진과 다음 사진에 다른 사람들이 보기 좋게 좀 띄어주세요.
앞에서 띄어 주신다고 하시고는 계속해서 사진들을 마치 한 사진들처럼 붙여서 포스트하시니까 각각의 사진들이 한 눈에 안들어 옵니다.
그리고 다른 곳에 포스트한 사진들을 보니 옆으로 누운 사진들도 있고 크기도 제각각입니다. 가능하다면 옆으로 누워있는 사진들은 바로 세우셔서 크기는 적당히 조정해서 포스트하면 좋을 것 같습니다.

그리고 아무리 건설 현장 사진이라도 사진 출처를 밝히시는 것이 좋을 것 같습니다. 본인이 직접 촬영하신 거라면 자신의 사진임을 밝히시구요. 여기선 아직 말이 없지만 다른 섹션에서 출처밝히지 않은 사진들을 포스트하면 잠가버립니다.
이래라 저래라 하는 것 같아 죄송하지만 아무래도 여러 사람들이 보는 공간이니 조언을 드리는 것이 좋을 것아 고민하다 글을 남깁니다.


----------



## korea2002

*2011-10-03*


----------



## korea2002

*2011.10.22*


----------



## korea2002

*more pics*


----------



## BIFC

*2011. 10. 25*


----------



## dunefreezer

Nice Pictures Korea2002 and BIFC!!!


----------



## vmvmedia1

Hopefully they'll do something with it, I really like this tower.


----------



## korea2002

*2011.11.4*


----------



## korea2002

*2011.11.18*

Courtesy of 에어부산


----------



## ZZ-II

Puh, that's a really deep hole already.


----------



## giovani kun

korea2002 said:


> Courtesy of 에어부산


We can see that they've marked 2 basement floors from the image we have I'm counting 3 to 4 (at the moust) basement floors.
Taking into consideration the photo we have from *korea2002* with the construction panel that indicates *6 BF* we have 2 more floors to dig before starting the rebar and concrete show :cheers:


----------



## VRS

Can't wait to see next progress


----------



## Vito Corleone

Kanto said:


> Will this be 510 meters to the roof or to the pinnacle?


FYI: The height to the penthouse roof will be 430.6 m.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Vito Corleone said:


> FYI: The height to the penthouse roof will be 430.6 m.


thats pretty comparable to 1WTC in new york. that one is 417m and spire 540m.
with that in mind its better to imagine it. only that this will dominate the skyline a lot more than 1WTC will which is surrounded by other tall buildings


----------



## aquaticko

Not to mention that the closest buildings of any kind over like 15-20 stories or so are way back in Seomyeon-dong. I really wish that this, and the Busan International Finance Center, were being built in Gwangan-dong in Suyeong-gu. Especially because the area where these are being built is the docklands, it's not a very glamorous area for such massive skyscrapers....


----------



## Munwon

aquaticko said:


> Not to mention that the closest buildings of any kind over like 15-20 stories or so are way back in Seomyeon-dong. I really wish that this, and the Busan International Finance Center, were being built in Gwangan-dong in Suyeong-gu. Especially because the area where these are being built is the docklands, it's not a very glamorous area for such massive skyscrapers....


very true! I hope it will kick off some redevelopment there though. That area is a shame...


----------



## SirAdrian

Can anyone confirm what the correct name of the tower is? There seem to be a lot of names floating around, most of which seems like bad (literal) translations.

Busan Lotte Hotel
Busan Lotte Tower
Busan Lotte World
Busan Lotte Town Tower
Busan Lotte World Tower
Lotte Town Super Tower

Can someone from Korea clarify maybe?


----------



## xooxle6

even if they cancel the project or something they'd have perfect hole to build a stadium


----------



## Lion007

All high skyscrapers have amaizing form.


----------



## michalgre

How deep is an excavation and how many underground levels have been designed for this tower?
Is it 33,8 m?


----------



## BIFC

*2011. 11. 25*


----------



## giovani kun

michalgre said:


> How deep is an excavation and how many underground levels have been designed for this tower?
> Is it 33,8 m?


We have 2 more floors to go can't say the exact deepness of the hole


----------



## Vito Corleone

SirAdrian said:


> Can anyone confirm what the correct name of the tower is? There seem to be a lot of names floating around, most of which seems like bad (literal) translations.
> 
> Busan Lotte Hotel
> Busan Lotte Tower
> Busan Lotte World
> Busan Lotte Town Tower
> Busan Lotte World Tower
> Lotte Town Super Tower
> 
> Can someone from Korea clarify maybe?


According to SOM, it will be called Busan Lotte Town Tower.


----------



## SirAdrian

That's a good suggestion, SOM is about as reliable a source as one can get regarding this project. Thanks.


----------



## skyscrapercity

According to the main sign borad which we can see in this pictures, it is called "BusanLotte town new construction site"
Therefore, it has to be called "Busan Lotte town tower".

BTW, the name of whole project is Busan Lotte town.
There are lots of Lotte towns, like china town :lol:
For example, Seoul Myongdong Lotte town, Seoul Gangnam Lotte town, Seoul Jamsil Lotte town, China Lotte town, Vietnam Lotte town, Russia Lotte town and something like that.
There is the supertall U/C in Seoul Jamsil lotte town too. Don't be confused! :lol:


----------



## michalgre

I asked about final deep.


----------



## michalgre

giovani kun said:


> We have 2 more floors to go can't say the exact deepness of the hole


I asked about final deep?


----------



## friendsofthecity

They are making progress with the foundation. However, how long has that been going on?


----------



## aamedeo

Final depth will be 31.3 meters.


----------



## aamedeo

michalgre said:


> I asked about final deep?


Final depth will be 31.3 meters.


----------



## korea2002

aamedeo said:


> Final depth will be 31.3 meters.


Lotte world tower's progress is promoted by construction of basement 6 floors.
This work will be completed in next year 1quarters.

My information based on fact.


----------



## KillerZavatar

korea2002 said:


> Lotte world tower's progress is promoted by construction of basement 6 floors.
> This work will be completed in next year 1quarters.
> 
> My information based on fact.


so at one point at next years first quarter this building will start rising? amazing


----------



## korea2002

KillerZavatar said:


> so at one point at next years first quarter this building will start rising? amazing


Yeah


----------



## Varghedin

What does 'Lotte' mean?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^I know it's a blibical surname, but I don't think it will be the case here


----------



## BIFC

Varghedin said:


> What does 'Lotte' mean?


Die Leiden des jungen Werthers

char'lotte'


----------



## koreanboy

im working here in busan,i try to post some pics to this project...when im live in yeongju dong ..i see a banner that saying this project was completed on 2013


----------



## korea2002

koreanboy said:


> im working here in busan,i try to post some pics to this project...when im live in yeongju dong ..i see a banner that saying this project was completed on 2013


롯데타운 사진좀 올려주세용 보고 싶네요


----------



## korea2002

Bifc s reply is right. The word lotte is derived from french,char lotte .


----------



## japanese001

I like this design.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Varghedin said:


> What does 'Lotte' mean?


it's a south korean company. i'm not familiar with their work, but i know that they are pretty well known in asia.


----------



## Varghedin

Must be a pretty powerful food company since they are putting up supertalls all over the place in S.Korea.


----------



## skyperu34

Its really deep at 31 meters, good updates!


----------



## aquaticko

Varghedin said:


> Must be a pretty powerful food company since they are putting up supertalls all over the place in S.Korea.


There's a Lotte World tower going up in Hanoi, too, and in a Chinese city or two, and if memory serves, one in Moscow. Lotte is supposed to be one of the largest consumer conglomerates in NE Asia, but even still, I don't know where all of this money is coming from. Let's just hope these towers don't put the company under.


----------



## citypia

aquaticko said:


> There's a Lotte World tower going up in Hanoi, too, and in a Chinese city or two, and if memory serves, one in Moscow. Lotte is supposed to be one of the largest consumer conglomerates in NE Asia, but even still, I don't know where all of this money is coming from. Let's just hope these towers don't put the company under.


You are the expert of Korea!
Lotte has saved lots of money.
Lotte became even stronger after 1997 asian finacial crisis while many other korean companies went to bankrupt.

The chairman, really old guy, wants to see his own supertall as his masterpiece or his life work monument of achievement before death.
He started his business from nothing as a really really really poor young man.


----------



## Munwon

The old man is a skyscraper fan! I can respect that.


----------



## Polity

Isn't lotte originated from Japan? if so, is the chairman japanese? That said, i previously red that the Lotte groups also has their own construction department. This can be one heck of a way of promoting themselfs.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Polity said:


> Isn't lotte originated from Japan? if so, is the chairman japanese? That said, i previously red that the Lotte groups also has their own construction department. This can be one heck of a way of promoting themselfs.


No, the chairman is a korean.
He is doing business in Korea and Japan.


----------



## Nuwan Malala

korea2002 said:


> Enjoy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Wow..What a nice building !!!


----------



## korea2002

*notice!*

Im korea2002. I can update lotte world tower construction progress on sathurday. Wait!


----------



## KillerZavatar

korea2002 said:


> Im korea2002. I can update lotte world tower construction progress on sathurday. Wait!


awesome ~
you never disappoint us


----------



## Kimiwind1184

japanese001 said:


>


Wow! Not too far from Busan tower. That area really needed such iconic supertall.


----------



## BIFC

*2011. 12. 22*


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Great update, have there been any updates showing the inside of the hole?  :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

Eastern37 said:


> ^^ Great update, have there been any updates showing the inside of the hole?  :cheers:


Certainly No. but Construction Progress is basement 6 floor Construction works.


----------



## korea2002

*Busan Lotte World Tower's Information*

Busan Lotte Town Tower: 

Tip of spire - 510.1m
Penthouse roof - 430.6
Highest occupied floor - 416.3
Lowest basement level: - 31.29m


----------



## ZZ-II

The spire is too tall for my taste.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

430 Meters to the roof is certainly not bad! It will be a symbol of Busan when completed. Its location is also perfect! I like it.


----------



## Eastern37

korea2002 said:


> Certainly No. but Construction Progress is basement 6 floor Construction works.


Okay thanks  :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Kimiwind1184 said:


> 430 Meters to the roof is certainly not bad! It will be a symbol of Busan when completed. Its location is also perfect! I like it.


Sure, but a roof height of 500m+ sounds still better


----------



## korea2002

Eastern37 said:


> Okay thanks  :cheers:


another ment-I will update Busan Lotte Town Project's Progress on Christmas Day(12.25),you can see underground Progress through my upload pics.
Enjoy pics!


----------



## korea2002

*12/26*


----------



## SUNNI

aquaticko said:


> There's a Lotte World tower going up in Hanoi, too, and in a Chinese city or two, and if memory serves, one in Moscow. Lotte is supposed to be one of the largest consumer conglomerates in NE Asia, but even still, I don't know where all of this money is coming from. Let's just hope these towers don't put the company under.


Lotte is huge in Asia,
their money comes from 
gum/snacks
developer/construction: building apartment complexes
Hotels
Themepark
Finance: Creditcard, insurance etc
Trade
Oil
etc. etc.



as an answer for some questions here, Lotte was created by a korean man established in Japan, then expanded to Korea.


----------



## korea2002

*Coffer Dam Construction works-2011/12/28*

12/28


----------



## Eric Offereins

SUNNI said:


> Lotte is huge in Asia,
> their money comes from
> gum/snacks
> developer/construction: building apartment complexes
> Hotels
> Themepark
> Finance: Creditcard, insurance etc
> Trade
> Oil
> etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> as an answer for some questions here, Lotte was created by a korean man established in Japan, then expanded to Korea.


Just an incredible combination. You don't see that over here.


----------



## aquaticko

^^Nor really in the U.S. I think having such varied operations within a corporation are pretty uncommon outside of South Korea or Japan. Chaebol and former Zaibatsu ftw.


----------



## trimetileno

ZZ-II said:


> The spire is too tall for my taste.


The spire of 1WTC is even taller...


----------



## ZZ-II

trimetileno said:


> The spire of 1WTC is even taller...


I know, even alot taller. But the spire of 1WTC is much wider and fits alot better imo


----------



## SUNNI

Eric Offereins said:


> Just an incredible combination. You don't see that over here.


oh you would be surprised 
Samsung isn't just an electronics company and hyundai isn't just an automotive company :cheers:

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## korea2002

*2011 Last Construction Update-2011.12.31*


----------



## korea2002

*2012.1.6*


----------



## korea2002

no reply??
hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Don't worry i'm sure theres heaps of people just like me who are watching this thread, just because no ones posting doesn't mean were not watching your updates 

:cheers:


----------



## BIFC

*2012. 02. 08*


----------



## korea2002

very good update

Tower's site!


----------



## korea2002

*2012.2.9-Today's Updates*

















Lotte Tower's Tower Crane


























anyone who know this work?
Concrete Pouring work will start soon(March 28th)


----------



## korea2002

*Overview - MAT Concrete Foundation Construction of the Busan Lotte Town Tower*










Construction sites(2012.2.8)

















Project Name : Busan Lotte Town Supertall Tower
Construction date : 2012 March 28th ~ March 29th
Work Stage : MAT Foundation
Work Hours : 32 hours
Workload Vehicle : 2800 Remicon,Ascon Trucks

Historic Progress will start soon. Cheer up Lotte Town Project!
Next Progress
Core Wall Construction : ~ 2012 July
Core Installment and Upper Construction : 2012 September ~

From Lotte Construction R&D Center(www.lotteconst.re.kr)

Follow this Construction way(below pics-Seoul Lotte World Tower MAT Construction pics)


----------



## korea2002

no Comment? response my last update!! anyone who know this progress(MAT Foundation)?


----------



## seaniscoming

korea2002 said:


> no Comment? response my last update!!


:lol:


----------



## Munwon

Thanks Korea2002! We should soon see lots of rebar in the coming days!!!


----------



## korea2002

Munwon said:


> Thanks Korea2002! We should soon see lots of rebar in the coming days!!!


rebar what means?


----------



## scalziand

^The reinforcement for the slab.

Fantastic structural diagram BTW.


----------



## giovani kun

yeah this should happen soon lots of rebar to construct the core on the current footprint


----------



## Eric Offereins

korea2002 said:


> no Comment? response my last update!! anyone who know this progress(MAT Foundation)?


not so hasty! 

Thanks for the info. Really appreciated.


----------



## JD47

Anyone know when this is ment to rise.


----------



## giovani kun

by the looks of it should be this month or next for the first pour


----------



## JD47

giovani kun said:


> by the looks of it should be this month or next for the first pour


Thanks


----------



## trimetileno

40 MPa concrete... normal type! not high resistence.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Why? Are they saving on the cost or just don't need a better concrete?


----------



## korea2002

*Concrete Pouring works-2012.2.10*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850457597/


























Concrete Pouring Test started.


----------



## Polity

Thanks Korea2002! That pit is huge! filling it up with concrete by only 1 truck will take ages...


----------



## korea2002

*2012-2-17*

















Triangle Lotte Tower's Construction start!!


----------



## Hut_17

I like the model that will have, very modern


----------



## giovani kun

and here comes the rebar do we know how think the main foundation will be ?


----------



## scalziand

aquaticko said:


> I've never seen a building with a triangular core before, although I'm sure there must be others. Anyone know of one?


Burj Khalifa, Guangzhou IFC West tower, World One.


----------



## korea2002

*2012.3.3*


----------



## Redzio

^^Great photo:applause:

Anyone know when they will commence with the construction of the tower?

Edit: Recently I have been following this topic. What are the actual visualization of the tower?


----------



## KillerZavatar

beautiful sight, yet the modern beach busan skyline with we've the zenith we know from photos is over 12km away though.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Yeah, it's pretty far away.. but I think it's good to construct such supertall in this area since it lacks urban feel.


----------



## korea2002

Redzio said:


> ^^Great photo:applause:
> 
> Anyone know when they will commence with the construction of the tower?
> 
> Edit: Recently I have been following this topic. What are the actual visualization of the tower?


March 28th.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Updates-2012-3-5*


































Construction will start in March 28th.


----------



## korea2002

*Distant Busan Lotte Tower site-2012.3.9*


----------



## korea2002

*2012-3-11*










More Progress-Construction MAT Foundation's Preparation


----------



## ZZ-II

thx Korea2002 , after years of no real progress this one is almost flying now :cheers:


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Great new update! Thank you Korea2002.
I see this rising in couple of months.


----------



## beaky

does anyone know how you pour a 4m thick reinforced mat? is the rebar complete before the pour or is it partially built then a meter or so poured and then more rebar and then another pour? ( kinda like a slipform ). deep down i think i know the answer. it's just you'd need asia's entire supply of concrete plungers and manpower in numbers you wouldn't believe.

i think i'm just impressed is all. i've poured a similar area of slab but only 800mm thick with a tower crane in tandem and a 2m bucket, and i remember feeling sorry for the poor bastards below finishing the concrete, falling over and slopping up to their waists in the stuff.


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Going by other foundations of around the same size, they will do it in one go!


----------



## korea2002

*2012-3-12*









Close up-see what Progress work on








Tower Crane


----------



## korea2002

*2012-3-13*

























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850457597/


----------



## korea2002

*2012-3-19*

Very FAST PROGRESS!!!










































Do anyone know this? what they do doing?

March 28th is Chronicle of MAT Foundation start.


----------



## korea2002

No comment? how it is important shot? I'm disappointing....


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^They will star once steel goes up  .

Anyway great progress! Looking forward to see it rise. Foundations looking really good I must say.


----------



## ZZ-II

Really can't wait to see this rise :cheers:.


----------



## armyv

Acrow Prop said:


> Whats the idea behind the tarps/covers. Are they expecting rain or is it to help with the curing process of 4m thick mat????


Sun blocking during pouring/cure. A little bit more elegance than Shenzhen PAFC with potato bags.


----------



## krkseg1ops

They had colorful umbrellas! Very nice!


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Updates-2012-3-28*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629321895496/
My Temporary Database from Korean skyscraper cafe....
because Imageshack limited photo's Upload Files.So,I have to upload Flickr temporarily. Understand me!


----------



## korea2002

very thanks kanye!!


----------



## ganghui

Even the pouring looks beautiful....


----------



## ZZ-II

yay, take off :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

*2012-3-29*


























Underground Floor Construction will be completed within 2012 December.
Concrete work will be completed in Next Month.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

This one is processing well but slowly. I think it will take quite a time to finnish the underground floors.


----------



## ZZ-II

Kimiwind1184 said:


> This one is processing well but slowly. I think it will take quite a time to finnish the underground floors.


Slow? Since they started with the foundations i think it's quite fast.


----------



## korea2002

*2012-4-2*









Construction Updates


----------



## giovani kun

awesome :cheers:


----------



## Acrow Prop

IN-TENT-CITY


----------



## Kimiwind1184

The hole looks huge.


----------



## briker

those trucks look like ants! seems like its going to take forever to get the job done.


----------



## TowerJunkie

Cover it up! I assume they are doing that for the pour? Insurance against rain??


----------



## kanye

09 April by Jens-Olaf


----------



## giovani kun

it's been one week now how much more until they remove the protecting sheet ?


----------



## dfiler

TowerJunkie said:


> Cover it up! I assume they are doing that for the pour? Insurance against rain??


Also because concrete needs to dry by consuming water in the curing process rather than losing water to evaporation.


----------



## VRS

sexy hole...


----------



## Chad

^^ yes, sexy and triangular.


----------



## architec101

dfiler said:


> Also because concrete needs to dry by consuming water in the curing process rather than losing water to evaporation.


I've learned something. Thank you.


----------



## korea2002

*2012-4-15*


----------



## korea2002

*Underground Construction-2012-4-16*

by Jens-Olaf


















Close up









Construction started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congra this threads!!!!!


----------



## aquaticko

Yay! After so long!


----------



## Acrow Prop

Ahh the great unveiling. Very theatrical. The curtains are opened and we finally get to see the 4m thick mat in all its glory. We also get to see the footprint of the mega columns and the core. Very exciting stage as this beauty will begin to grow.


----------



## korea2002

Acrow Prop said:


> Ahh the great unveiling. Very theatrical. The curtains are opened and we finally get to see the 4m thick mat in all its glory. We also get to see the footprint of the mega columns and the core. Very exciting stage as this beauty will begin to grow.


'

yes. expect Core!!


----------



## ZZ-II

Finally :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

*Finally-2012-4-17*

Finally,Tower Crane for Tower Underground Construction is installing.......
Great News and Progress!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulation for Busan Lotte Town,Korean Supertall Projects!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Close up

















another news-More 2 Tower Cranes will be installed soon...


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx for all the pics korea2002. maybe this one will have a small race with the punang tower


----------



## giovani kun

that core looks just awesome :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

ZZ-II said:


> Thx for all the pics korea2002. maybe this one will have a small race with the punang tower


You're welcome  because of your constant Cheer and Favor,I can update this at the moment!! thanks! see and keep an eye,please!!
Seoul and Busan Lotte Tower will complete simultaneously.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Another good update. This one will fly up from now.


----------



## korea2002

*2012-4-18*

Tower Crane One installed.....

























More Tower Cranes will install soon...


----------



## DarkShadows1966

One installed, two more to go?


----------



## Acrow Prop

Great photos Korea2002. Put 2 more cranes in it will look quite congested.


----------



## giovani kun

DarkShadows1966 said:


> One installed, two more to go?


I think this is a temporary crane just to rise the core out of the whole..for the moment we'll have just this one until core reaches street level +2 or 3
The span of this crane alone can manage the current work done on the site for the present core rise


----------



## korea2002

giovani kun said:


> I think this is a temporary crane just to rise the core out of the whole..for the moment we'll have just this one until core reaches street level +2 or 3
> The span of this crane alone can manage the current work done on the site for the present core rise


yes. more cranes will install soon.


----------



## korea2002

*Construction Updates-2012-4-23*

Outside of Tower site









































Tower Cranes
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850457597/


----------



## korea2002

*Tower Construction Updates-2012-4-23*


























Congratulation Lotte Tower Project!! Underground of Structural Construction started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
reply to this threads!!!! SSC Forumer!! Thanks!


----------



## giovani kun

it's the first time that I've notices those small steal column beans outside the hole


----------



## Sister Ray

aquaticko said:


> But I still can't get over how much I'd rather they'd build it in some other part of Busan; maybe Suyeong-gu, or even Seomyeon-gu.



No, man. I'm looking forward to seeing this bad boy looming when I take the Fukuoka - Busan ferry in the future. Will be great. :cheers:


----------



## kanye

07 May by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7151932443









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005843630









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005843314


----------



## aquaticko

Sister Ray said:


> No, man. I'm looking forward to seeing this bad boy looming when I take the Fukuoka - Busan ferry in the future. Will be great. :cheers:


Haha, a fan of monoliths, are you?


----------



## korea2002

*2012-5-14*


----------



## giovani kun

did we just had another pour or is that just a rain protection coat


----------



## everywhere

scalziand said:


> Definitely looks like the tower foot print to me.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith, and 'sfsdfdsfds.jpg'?:lol:


Is this now the final design for the building?


----------



## ZZ-II

Yes


----------



## KillerZavatar

i like how it has a spire AND a crown x)


----------



## UjaiDidida

i think that the design is too simple


----------



## UjaiDidida

kanye said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005843314


tidiest construction i ever seen


----------



## KillerZavatar

UjaiDidida said:


> tidiest construction i ever seen


no dirt at all, i guess this will change when construction goes full scale :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

everywhere said:


> Is this now the final design for the building?


No. a little change...


----------



## KillerZavatar

korea2002 said:


> No. a little change...


what exactly changed?


----------



## korea2002

KillerZavatar said:


> what exactly changed?


see recent bird's eye view...


----------



## KillerZavatar

korea2002 said:


> see recent bird's eye view...


ohh i see, its a good thing because i love the final render more :cheers:


----------



## gesh01

everywhere said:


> Is this now the final design for the building?


Basically yes, but the top has changed somewhat since this rendering.


----------



## cyberurban

Wow, the base is amazing.


----------



## kanye

26 May by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7272535348









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7272534860


----------



## korea2002

very good updates!


----------



## AltinD

Interasting, the outter shape of Shanghai Tower, and the central core shape of Burj Khalifa :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

KillerZavatar said:


> i like how it has a spire AND a crown x)


SOM listened to patrykus' concerns apparently


----------



## patrykus

apparently not 

This is final design.


----------



## AltinD

Oh, so I got it backward


----------



## patrykus

I guess you did. happens.


----------



## KDreamer

For some reason, I much prefer the design of Lotte World Tower in Jamsil over this design. The location is perfect, but i just can't get my head around the design. Perhaps I'll like it more in the flesh.


----------



## patrykus

One's for sure. It's not as nice as it used to be on original renders. But hey, this is when cost engineering comes in to play


----------



## korea2002

*Updates*

2012/5/30


----------



## KillerZavatar

so looks like this building has similar dimensions to Taipei 101 and 1WTC. with a spire length in between these two.


----------



## chang4

Great pics Korea 2002


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Great photos.


----------



## korea2002

Thank you for sending reply,SSC Friend!!


----------



## Skylex

:uh:

Beautiful...


----------



## costaveha

Nice progress!


----------



## korea2002

*New Updates-2012.6.3*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7326085054/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## dc88

another trophy looking tower..lol.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it is amazing how the oldest buildings on that diagram are from 2011. Busan really stepped up with its skyline from nearly nothing to first class skyline. :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

*2012-6-7*


































Weekly Updates by korea2002
1.Tower Construction is completed by 6 Floor Basement(Underground).
2.Lotte Mart and Cinema Cluster(3 stage of Busan Lotte Town) started.


----------



## Imre

Finally rising soon, great!


----------



## ZZ-II

wonderful update


----------



## giovani kun

nice pouring again :cheers:


----------



## dunefreezer

Who is building this? Samsung?
EDIT: Who is the contractor, Im not talking about the owner/developer.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

dunefreezer said:


> Who is building this? Samsung?


Lotte group.


----------



## citypia

dunefreezer said:


> Who is building this? Samsung?
> EDIT: Who is the contractor, Im not talking about the owner/developer.


Like kimiwind1184 said, Lotte is the contractor, owner and developer.

To be more precise,

The contractor : Lotte engineering & construction(롯데건설)
The owner : Lotte Group (Lotte group has so many companies, Lotte engineering & construction is one of them.)

http://www.lottecon.co.kr/


----------



## dunefreezer

oh that makes sense. thanks.


----------



## kanye

11 June by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7361558962









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7361558784









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7176335073


----------



## korea2002

very good shot this is what I wanted to Uploads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good job Kanye!


----------



## korea2002

*2012-6-13*


----------



## ZZ-II

Fantastic pics . Progressing well


----------



## giovani kun

still going to take 6 month or more to get out of the hole


----------



## seaniscoming

18th June 
Photos by Jens-Olaf


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Lotte Town Tower


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Lotte Town Tower


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Lotte Town Tower


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Lotte Town Tower


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Lotte Town Tower


----------



## GagalDisko

so what is the diffrent between lotte woorld and lotte town torwe?
can anyone explaind?


----------



## seaniscoming

GagalDisko said:


> so what is the diffrent between lotte woorld and lotte town torwe?
> can anyone explaind?


Lotte world is the name of famous *amusement park *in Korea like Disney Land, which runs by Lotte Group.
On the other hand, Lotte town is refering to *the complex of business *which runs by Lotte Group such as hotels, department stores and mainly shopping areas.

Therefore, this tower has to be called Lotte town tower, which is not the part of amusement park.


----------



## loskongs

seaniscoming said:


> Lotte world is the name of famous *amusement park *in Korea like Disney Land, which runs by Lotte Group.
> On the other hand, Lotte town is refering to *the complex of business *which runs by Lotte Group such as hotels, department stores and mainly shopping areas.
> 
> Therefore, this tower has to be called Lotte town tower, which is not the part of amusement park.


Some more, Lotte World is at Seoul, but the tower in these pictures here is being built in Busan.


----------



## VRS

good progress


----------



## korea2002

VRS said:


> good progress


thanks!


----------



## the man from k-town

does anybody know how deep the pilars are in the ground , foundation? thanks


----------



## kanye

25 June by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7440040786









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7440046178


----------



## korea2002

the man from k-town said:


> does anybody know how deep the pilars are in the ground , foundation? thanks


33.6m from Ground. Thanks!


----------



## kanye

02 July by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7486872518









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7486876122









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7486878314


----------



## korea2002

thank you for Updates!!

i will go Busan soon!!


----------



## kanye

09 July by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7535452288









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7535445138









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7535456144


----------



## giovani kun

Thank you for the update :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

*2012.7.5*









Lotte Mart and Cinema Cluster


----------



## KDreamer

Has this tower had a height increase? I don't recall it being 510m...


----------



## ZZ-II

it was 510m all the time, nothing has canged


----------



## KDreamer

Yeah ignore me haha


----------



## VRS

according the photos, wheres the workers?? its all doing by automatically samsung robot something..??


----------



## kanye

16 July by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7582609966









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7582611990









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7582614020


----------



## korea2002

VRS said:


> according the photos, wheres the workers?? its all doing by automatically samsung robot something..??


No. You may see other pics... refer to below pics-July 16th's Next Updates!!


----------



## korea2002

very thank you for uploading this pics instead of me!!
thanks!! Kanye!!


----------



## architec101

korea2002 said:


> very thank you for uploading this pics instead of me!!
> thanks!! Kanye!!


Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

^ :lol:


----------



## giovani kun

with that we have a 2nd pour for the core


----------



## kanye

23 July by Jens-Olaf








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7629686812









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7629692084









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7629695766


----------



## chang4

today


----------



## korea2002

chang4 said:


> today


did you go the sites today? wow.


----------



## nipz

cant wait!


----------



## chang4

Yes - I went to the site a on the 26th or 27th, can't remember which date.

The tower is on the site of the old city hall in the old part of Busan. I also spent some time at Haeundae. The new I'Park and Zenith apartments are massive. A lot of very new 50 story plus building in Busan. 

The Lotte Department Store next to this tower is huge and up and running.

Korea2002 ... any news on the 42 Jeonju story apartments?


----------



## VRS

its will any lounge or bar at level 107??


----------



## korea2002

chang4 said:


> Yes - I went to the site a on the 26th or 27th, can't remember which date.
> 
> The tower is on the site of the old city hall in the old part of Busan. I also spent some time at Haeundae. The new I'Park and Zenith apartments are massive. A lot of very new 50 story plus building in Busan.
> 
> The Lotte Department Store next to this tower is huge and up and running.
> 
> Korea2002 ... any news on the 42 Jeonju story apartments?


no news yet. sorry How about visiting my hometown, Jeonju? shall you with me?


----------



## ZZ-II

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Awesome core!


Yes, i love that triangle shape too . But the shape of the tower itself is even better.


----------



## Amastroi2017

Kanto said:


> Yup, new one is just 436 m to the roof :cheers:


436 meters is no fun. That is like a 200 foot reduction in height. Over 1,400 feet is still impressive but Lotte World Tower now will have a significant height advantage since its roof height is over 1,600 feet.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Amastroi2017 said:


> 436 meters is no fun. That is like a 200 foot reduction in height. Over 1,400 feet is still impressive but Lotte World Tower now will have a significant height advantage since its roof height is over 1,600 feet.


still taller than 1WTC :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

436 meters is no fun? hno:
80 meters is fun where I live :lol:


----------



## korea2002

*Busan Lotte Town-Lotte World Tower's MAT Foundation works PR Video*

try it anytime!!
50956379


----------



## dunefreezer

^^WOW!! :applause: Looks massive from the bottom. I wish every project had a sectional documentary like this. Also wished there was English Subtitles..LMAO.


----------



## skyscrapercity

korea2002 said:


> try it anytime!!
> http://vimeo.com/50956379


Great video!

Korea2002,
Thank you for posting such a wonderful video.


----------



## ZZ-II

The hole looks gigantic from the bottom in that video!


----------



## singoone

How far is this one from We´ve Zenith towers??


----------



## aquaticko

singoone said:


> How far is this one from We´ve Zenith towers??


A couple kms; those are over in Haeundae while this is being built in Busanjin, not too far from the KTX station.


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

korea2002 said:


> try it anytime!!
> 50956379


Ah, Asians still haven't gotten over their taste in obnoxious music. Maybe one day...


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing video, just wish it was closer to the main skyline of busan :cheers:


----------



## singoone

aquaticko said:


> A couple kms; those are over in Haeundae while this is being built in Busanjin, not too far from the KTX station.


Thanks for info.


----------



## n20

Really awesome!


----------



## chang4

KillerZavatar said:


> amazing video, just wish it was closer to the main skyline of busan :cheers:


Actually - I think that site is the old town hall and I quite like the location. It's at the old end of Busan near the fish markets and markets, overlooking the shipping area etc. 

The beach area where the modern tall apartments are is in a different area altogether.


----------



## kanye

*Oct 15*

Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

Nice, rebar for the next floor is going up


----------



## giovani kun

getting closer to reach the surface


----------



## korea2002

*Busan Lotte Town Construction Updates-2012.10.18*

Busan Lotte World Tower(Official Name is decided ,Lotte World Tower)
















Lotte Mart & Cinema Part Site
















Yeongdo-Bridge Restructuring works


----------



## Greatdane

Wow, that was an immense amount on concrete that used in that video of the start of construction!


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks like it reached about ground level and will be above for the next rise amazing (= finally it can grow out of the ground into the sky :cheers:


----------



## BIFC

*2012. 10. 19*


----------



## korea2002

Greatdane said:


> Wow, that was an immense amount on concrete that used in that video of the start of construction!


yes as you know, it is very amazing project


----------



## luisgustavo

Nice!


----------



## freestyler8686

Amazing!!!


----------



## seaniscoming

:uh:


----------



## korea2002

*2012.10.22-Busan Lotte World Tower*


















































Lotte World Tower's Construction will be progressing 5 Core Floor within 2012.
by 우당탕탕


----------



## ZZ-II

Almost street level now . I'm excited to see how tall the core will be by,the end of the year.


----------



## kanye

*Oct 22*








Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## giovani kun

the construction seems to have gain some speed


----------



## VRS

love to see progress of that construction


----------



## kanye

*Oct 29*








Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## Greatdane

This has such a unique core design, i love it!


----------



## kanye

*Nov 05*

Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

core is at ground level now :cheers:


----------



## Trnovo

ZZ-II said:


> core is at ground level now :cheers:



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Munwon

Why are there orange plastic coverings on the rebar and where did the core slip form go? Or am I being paranoid? Korea2002, Inno?


----------



## CrazyDave

So glad that the speed of this project has picked up!


----------



## VRS

looks like can see very clear that site from bird view..


----------



## Eastern37

I'm loving these updates! Best view!


----------



## KDreamer

Those curves!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

KDreamer said:


> Those curves!!!


yeah this tower is sexy :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

Talking as if it's a woman.:lol:


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Great progress. Now it will be more interesting to follow up this thread as the tower gets off the ground.


----------



## Highcliff

rising from the soil....:banana:


----------



## kanye

Nov 12








Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr









Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## patrykus

Munwon said:


> Why are there orange plastic coverings on the rebar and where did the core slip form go? Or am I being paranoid? Korea2002, Inno?


I believe they have put them on to protect the rebars from the longer exposition to the element. From the last kanye update it is obvious now they are disassembling the climbing forms from the core. I suppose they will install now the actual climbing system we usually see on the towers core. And since during that process rebars would be exposed for longer than usually it seems only reasonable to give them additional protection for that period. 

I only hope my theory is right because only different reason why would they give rebars additional coating, that I can think of, is when tower is about to be put on hold but I would rather stay positive :cheers:


----------



## beaky

patrykus said:


> I believe they have put them on to protect the rebars from the longer exposition to the element. From the last kanye update it is obvious now they are disassembling the climbing forms from the core. I suppose they will install now the actual climbing system we usually see on the towers core. And since during that process rebars would be exposed for longer than usually it seems only reasonable to give them additional protection for that period.
> 
> I only hope my theory is right because only different reason why would they give rebars additional coating, that I can think of, is when tower is about to be put on hold but I would rather stay positive :cheers:


 
the plastic rebar caps are called mushrooms and they are used to ensure rebar sticking up is both visible and less likely to impale someone should they accidentally bump into one.

they should be fitted at all times on exposed rebar not being worked upon, as in the case of those sticking out of a paused slipform.

i've worked on a site where the bucket of an excavator hit a worker, launching them onto a pile cap with exposed rebar which gouged a pretty big hole in the guys head. unfortunately , the pile cap was being worked upon at the time so the mushrooms that would have lessened the injury were not in place.

they are not for exposure protection


----------



## beaky

i should say that it is in britain that they are called mushrooms. i haven't a clue what they are called in korea.


----------



## patrykus

I know what you are talking about. I've seen "mushrooms" a lot here on ssc. But I think it's different here. First it looks like each rebar is completely covered with orange coating/plastic. And you can actually see blue mushrooms being used outside the core. As you said they are just small plastic tops on each rebar, something significantly different is used on the core. Second thing rebars have never been covered on this construction site like this until now when the jumping form is being disassembled. It's possible the color is also for the visibility but I'm not sure then why wouldn't they use a regular plastic caps instead of painting each rebar completely. I know of two construction sites one India Tower and another one of a tower in poland. Both have had their sticking rebars painted before being put on hold. But I think it's not the case here.


----------



## dunefreezer

Out of the hole I see. Good stuff. The site for this tower is exciting.


----------



## Munwon

patrykus said:


> I believe they have put them on to protect the rebars from the longer exposition to the element. From the last kanye update it is obvious now they are disassembling the climbing forms from the core. I suppose they will install now the actual climbing system we usually see on the towers core. And since during that process rebars would be exposed for longer than usually it seems only reasonable to give them additional protection for that period.
> 
> I only hope my theory is right because only different reason why would they give rebars additional coating, that I can think of, is when tower is about to be put on hold but I would rather stay positive :cheers:


I think You maybe right Partrykus, It might of been a temporary climbing form. I haven't heard anything in the media about this being on hold and all other Lotte projects are rising. I'll try to go to Nampo Saturday and ask someone.


----------



## Amastroi2017

Can someone please post the most recent render for this tower. A couple pages back I heard the roof height was reduced to 436 meters. Hopefully that turns out to be false and the whole tower's height will be included in roof height making it 1,674 feet tall.


----------



## VRS

good bird view...


----------



## ZZ-II

Amastroi2017 said:


> Can someone please post the most recent render for this tower. A couple pages back I heard the roof height was reduced to 436 meters. Hopefully that turns out to be false and the whole tower's height will be included in roof height making it 1,674 feet tall.


The roof is at 436m, just the spires will make it 510m.


----------



## Plutonicsilver

Really excited to see this done..


----------



## beaky

patrykus said:


> I know what you are talking about. I've seen "mushrooms" a lot here on ssc. But I think it's different here. First it looks like each rebar is completely covered with orange coating/plastic. And you can actually see blue mushrooms being used outside the core. As you said they are just small plastic tops on each rebar, something significantly different is used on the core. Second thing rebars have never been covered on this construction site like this until now when the jumping form is being disassembled. It's possible the color is also for the visibility but I'm not sure then why wouldn't they use a regular plastic caps instead of painting each rebar completely. I know of two construction sites one India Tower and another one of a tower in poland. Both have had their sticking rebars painted before being put on hold. But I think it's not the case here.


short rebar get mushrooms. long rebar get long mushrooms. they serve the same purpose


----------



## patrykus

Well to me it looks like the rebars on the core were painted. but unless we have better quality pictures there is no point in arguing.


----------



## beaky

patrykus said:


> Well to me it looks like the rebars on the core were painted. but unless we have better quality pictures there is no point in arguing.


aah we're not arguing, we're just having a chat. long rebar painted dayglow red or long rebar wrapped in dayglow red plastic (long mushrooms) serve the same purpose. visibility. 

i know of no weather conditions that can adversely affect steel rebar in such a short space of time.


----------



## beaky

patrykus said:


> Well to me it looks like the rebars on the core were painted. but unless we have better quality pictures there is no point in arguing.


aah we're not arguing, we're just having a chat. long rebar painted dayglow red or long rebar wrapped in dayglow red plastic (long mushrooms) serve the same purpose. visibility. 

i know of no weather conditions that can detrimentally affect steel rebar in such a short space of time.


----------



## NotThatGuy

At this point a permit denial would turn into an intolerable waste of money ........ I believe the permit will be released, but I'll never stop wondering about the absurdity of burocracy hno:


----------



## Munwon

No worries guys! This is just checking blue-prints and such. My source assured me its perfectly normal.


----------



## kanye

*Feb 04*


Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## giovani kun

yeah looks like the work is going according to the plan


----------



## TowerJunkie

Munwon said:


> Well, I have good news and bad news about this project. I spoke with a guy who is on the project manager team this weekend.
> Bad news: They are going to wait for permission to build the super-structure. Could be weeks could be months.
> Good news: *It's NOT really On-Hold its just a waiting game* now. Then once permission is given it will start right away.


Why is permission separate to build the super structure. This seems silly!


----------



## LucStash

TowerJunkie said:


> Why is permission separate to build the super structure. This seems silly!


I think it's another opportunity to make more money. D:


----------



## citypia

Guys, 
Don't take it the wrong way.
As far as I know, the permission is about the changes of building use, *NOT THE PROJECT*.
The permission of the project was already approved and that's why Lotte began the contruction work. Can't you see the U/C site here?

Lotte is trying to repurpose the building to gain more profits for them.
Yes, they are attempting the alteration of the purpose of use because they are not satisfied with the origianal plan.

You know, Lotte is building this supertower for the fruitful bussiness profit, not for making a beautiful skyline, satisfying the skyscraper lovers here on SCC or something.
My point is that they are doing this for MONEY.


----------



## ZZ-II

They should remove the spire and build floors until the top, so 510m


----------



## NotThatGuy

citypia said:


> You know, Lotte is building this supertower for the fruitful bussiness profit, not for making a beautiful skyline, satisfying the skyscraper lovers here on SCC or something.
> My point is that they are doing this for MONEY.


Guess nobody has thought the contrary ever.
Anyway, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## citypia

GOL2007 said:


> They have been twiddling with earth and concrete for ages now and still couldn't find the time to get a building permit for the superstructure?! Unbelievable! Who is building this, a gang of kindergarden drop-outs? hno:
> 
> And btw, the site looks so clean because they are doing almost nothing. At snails pace every construction site can be clean.





NotThatGuy said:


> At this point a permit denial would turn into an intolerable waste of money ........ I believe the permit will be released, but I'll never stop wondering about the absurdity of burocracy hno:





NotThatGuy said:


> Guess nobody has thought the contrary ever.


You know, the chairperson of Lotte is the very last person to let his bussiness turn into an intolerable waste of money.
He is the very man who prevent money loss, any way he can do,
especially, about getting the permission and the duration of construction.....or anything 
He is not a child.
Who on earth taking a risk recklessly like that?
It's business! That's my point!

As for the absurdity of burocracy, there is nothing wrong about the process and procedures of burocracy (mostly the government of Busan city hall.)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## kanye

*Feb 15*


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

And now we've got to the point where the tower is as un-noticeable as it is ever going to be. No deep hole, no huge spire. The tower is only a metre or so tall.

From here on, it will only rise, though. Will be interesting to see again in a year, or heck, even a month.


----------



## Augustão d2

the building will be concrete as its foundations or steel will be used?


----------



## ZZ-II

Augustão d2 said:


> the building will be concrete as its foundations or steel will be used?


I guess it will have a concrete core with steel-floors arround


----------



## tim1807

Just as most 500+ towers going up right now.


----------



## NotThatGuy

ZZ-II said:


> I guess it will have a concrete core with steel-floors arround


Of course, but watching at the horizontal section looks like it will also have three perimeter supercolumns.
Nothing new 'til here, but seems that supercolumns, in this case, will contain stairs and likely some elevator too.


----------



## seaniscoming

If you are interested in Busan,
please, visit Busan thread, unknown city to the world.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100366449#post100366449


----------



## tim1807

NotThatGuy said:


> Of course, but watching at the horizontal section looks like it will also have three perimeter supercolumns.
> Nothing new 'til here, but seems that supercolumns, in this case, will contain stairs and likely some elevator too.


Then they will be similiar to Goldin Finance 117 supercolumns, at least in size.


----------



## NotThatGuy

tim1807 said:


> Then they will be similiar to Goldin Finance 117 supercolumns, at least in size.


Yep, as far as it seems.
They'll be three instead than four, but the basic concept seems to be the same.


----------



## aquaticko

I don't remember seeing supercolumns in all supertall towers. What's the purpose of them, extra structural integrity for security or something else?


----------



## ZZ-II

aquaticko said:


> I don't remember seeing supercolumns in all supertall towers. What's the purpose of them, extra structural integrity for security or something else?


They make the structure alot more safe and stronger. There're lots of new towers which have Supercolumns.
SWFC and Taipe 101 have them too for example


----------



## NotThatGuy

aquaticko said:


> I don't remember seeing supercolumns in all supertall towers.


I can hardly remember an U/C tower, amongst these actually U/C and 4-5-600 m tall, that's not featuring supercolumns.
Beyond SWFC and Taipei 101 recalled by ZZ-II (which on the other hand are not U/C), I can remember:
- Shanghai Tower (8 supercolumns)
- Ping'an Finance Center (8)
- Goldin Finance 117 (4)
- Seoul Lotte Tower (8)
- Busan Lotte Tower (3)
- The Chow Tai Fook Guangzhou (8)

........ And I surely forgot someone else 

The Shard, for instance, has no supercolumns, and I guess this's why it's 310 m tall only.


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, smaller supertalls normally don't have super columns.


----------



## aquaticko

NotThatGuy said:


> I can hardly remember an U/C tower, amongst these actually U/C and 4-5-600 m tall, that's not featuring supercolumns.
> Beyond SWFC and Taipei 101 recalled by ZZ-II (which on the other hand are not U/C), I can remember:
> - Shanghai Tower (8 supercolumns)
> - Ping'an Finance Center (8)
> - Goldin Finance 117 (4)
> - Seoul Lotte Tower (8)
> - Busan Lotte Tower (3)
> - The Chow Tai Fook Guangzhou (8)
> 
> ........ And I surely forgot someone else
> 
> The Shard, for instance, has no supercolumns, and I guess this's why it's 310 m tall only.


I suppose I just haven't been paying attention:lol:.


----------



## kanye

*Feb 27*


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

i hope they can move forward soon, can't wait to see this rising


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes it feels like a very long time this building had been underground :lol: finally it can rise above ground


----------



## nedy_bulgaru

This is my favorite project, but why no progress nearly a month?:sleepy:


----------



## kanye

March 15

Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## Eyk88

On Hold?


----------



## ZZ-II

Just Temporary


----------



## VRS

nedy_bulgaru said:


> This is my favorite project, but why no progress nearly a month?:sleepy:


why..?? another crack..?? or budget issue??


----------



## ZZ-II

VRS said:


> why..?? another crack..?? or budget issue??


No, not a crack...


----------



## kanye

On Hold

April 08

Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## Redzio

Why?


----------



## FloripaNation

:badnews:hno:hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

that's very sad


----------



## kanye

Munwon said:


> Well, I have good news and bad news about this project. I spoke with a guy who is on the project manager team this weekend.
> Bad news: They are going to wait for permission to build the super-structure. Could be weeks could be months.
> Good news: It's NOT really On-Hold its just a waiting game now. Then once permission is given it will start right away.


^^


----------



## Redzio

^^

If they are just waiting for permission to build it we don't have to worry about this, it's just a momentary pause


----------



## KillerZavatar

planned on hold is still an on hold in the sense that we keep the status. but it is good to hear that this tower will go up and not just stay like that :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Hopefully the permissions will be given very soon, can't wait for this to go up.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ yeah it was a long time under the ground, it really deserves to skyrocket now and not being stopped right at the start like that


----------



## Kanto

Sad to see this on hold


----------



## ajosh821

One of my favorite projects in South Korea is now on-hold. Hope the permissions will be given as soon as possible.....


----------



## coth

Is it 510 m to roof or to antenna?


----------



## ZZ-II

coth said:


> Is it 510 m to roof or to antenna?


To the antenna/spire unfortunately


----------



## Eric Offereins

I hope that permission issue is no more than a formality since the below ground structure is already in place. :runaway:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

So why is this labelled O/H if it will definitely restart at some point, but 3WTC isn't? 
Last time I checked, nothing has actually happened at 3WTC for ages, yet it is still "U/C":?


----------



## KillerZavatar

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> So why is this labelled O/H if it will definitely restart at some point, but 3WTC isn't?
> Last time I checked, nothing has actually happened at 3WTC for ages, yet it is still "U/C":?


Weirdly enough New York threads seem to be spammed a lot, yet noone ever reports status changes. there are people in the thread talking about it being on hold for months, yet noone was kind enough to report it to the mods hno:


----------



## Munwon

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> So why is this labelled O/H if it will definitely restart at some point, but 3WTC isn't?
> Last time I checked, nothing has actually happened at 3WTC for ages, yet it is still "U/C":?


Because New York is the center of the universe and someday Silverstien will find someone in the 2010's to lease offices there. But seriously it really pissed me off when people jumped to conclusions about Ping'an being on hold while World Trade 3 was still U/C. It really isn't fair at all.hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
when i see a building is on hold i do post it in the thread where mods can see it. unfortunetely i am not always up to date with New York projects, so i don't report it. If you see a building is on hold just post the change to the appropiate thread.


----------



## Winoc

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> So why is this labelled O/H if it will definitely restart at some point, but 3WTC isn't?
> Last time I checked, nothing has actually happened at 3WTC for ages, yet it is still "U/C":?


Unless something recently changed, there were people working on stuff inside the podium. This on the other hand is definintely on hold if we are going to wait a few months for workers to return to the site.


----------



## Denjiro

OH no, why is it put on hold??


----------



## kanye

April 15

Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

some people are on site again, and more steel is visible to the right. let's hope this is the first sign of the restart :cheers:


----------



## kanye

April 22

Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## Kanto

^^ Looks like ressurection is close :banana2:


----------



## ZZ-II

Kanto said:


> ^^ Looks like ressurection is close :banana2:


seems so, i can't wait for that moment :cheers:


----------



## kanye

May 03

Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> Yes, done with the ground works.:cheers:


it's even on ground level already. i believe they need permits to build above ground?


----------



## Munwon

I wouldn't worry too much about this restarting. Seems everyone wants an apartment in this tower so money is no issue here.


----------



## ZZ-II

i'm sure it will be build, but the waiting makes me crazy


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Come on Busan!


----------



## chang4

My guess is that they are building the lower retail section first - so as to draw in the revenue from that while the tower itself is being built.


----------



## jackedi07

23/September/2013


Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr

hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

i never thought it would take so long


----------



## bozenBDJ

Still nothing going on on the site hno: .


----------



## inno4321

LOTTE WANT TO MORE RESIDENCIAL SPACE THAN OFFICE 
SO THEY ASK TO CITY FOR PERMIT INCREASED RESIDENCIAL RATIO IN TOWER.

AS YOU KNOW IT IS HARD(EVEN UNECONOMICAL) TO SELL "OFFCIE" IN KOREA REAL ESTATE MAKET THAN RESIDENCE.


----------



## Sr.Horn

How is the office market in Busan? In my opinion there are not many offices in Busan... and of course, not many salaryman like in cities similar to Busan in terms of population: i.e. Osaka.


----------



## Munwon

hopefully this and Samsung Parc1 will start before the end of the year.


----------



## jackedi07

29/10/2013:
:cheers:

Busan Lotte Town Tower von Jens-Olaf auf Flickr


----------



## patrykus

What a timing  Just yesterday I was checking this thread if there is anything new on this one. Hopefully those workers are sign of soon revival of this project :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

They're restarting finally? Awesome :cheers:


----------



## korea2002

ZZ-II said:


> They're restarting finally? Awesome :cheers:


not yet.


----------



## BIFC

*2013. 11. 12*


----------



## patrykus

It looks good :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

it's continuing :banana:


----------



## KDreamer

I have been waiting and waiting for this project to get going again. I'm hoping it's soon. Let's hope this one gets up at a faster pace than Lotte World Tower in Seoul....


----------



## KillerZavatar

so is progress on the main tower continuing or only the side buildings?


----------



## kimahrikku1

Astraios said:


> Apparently they thought it would better suit the tower


Do you have sources? I'm curious about this overhaul. Thanks


----------



## Astraios

http://www.archiscene.net/museum/busan-lotte-yamasaki-ku-hong/


----------



## humptydumpty7

Astraios said:


> busan lotte tower mall overhaul... Nothing new on the tower... :bash: hno:


This is an old design of the mall from 2011. Sorry, but this won't happen as far as i know.


----------



## MM26

That design for sure is not going to be, but the tower is going. I can see they're constructing over there, the 2nd phase finished couple months ago with the opening of Lotte Mart. Can't wait to see this thing going up!:banana:


----------



## Astraios

They are never going start it... its been on hold for years... if nothing happens for years, then the design will be slashed


----------



## MM26

They say it's going to be finished by 2019, the proyect is splitted in 3 phases 1-2 completed already. BUT, to clear any doubts as soon as I pass by I will try to get some pics or see how they are on it.


----------



## ZZ-II

MM26 said:


> They say it's going to be finished by 2019, the proyect is splitted in 3 phases 1-2 completed already. BUT, to clear any doubts as soon as I pass by I will try to get some pics or see how they are on it.


2019 is still realistic and possible if they restart until next year.


----------



## MM26

Passed through today, everything in the construction site well tidy, clean and covered. Nothing indicates recent construction.
:down::down:


----------



## ZZ-II

MM26 said:


> Passed through today, everything in the construction site well tidy, clean and covered. Nothing indicates recent construction. :down::down:


----------



## MM26

Sorry for the "bad picture", I took it while riding in the bus.
As you can see to the far right, there are no construction vehicles nor nothing that indicates construction and everything is very clean.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Exactly the same situation since the tower remains on hold. :dunno:


----------



## MM26

Saw around 3 cement trucks parked by side of the supposed construction site. 
But...same as always.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

It came out to be good picture! Recently i saw here , the inner architecture of the tower,It Looks amazing!!


----------



## Munwon

I heard that this will start after they finish their project in Seoul. Not sure how true it is.


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> I heard that this will start after they finish their project in Seoul. Not sure how true it is.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Victoria123

Well guys, believe it or not this project is currently NOT on hold. They are still constructing... yes you heard me; they are apparently still giving a "nice touch" to the dry wall as to finish off the basement. hno: It's been 15 years since Lotte commenced the project. Guess they are building the next generation Gaudi church down there 

http://blog.knn.co.kr/61458


----------



## Astraios

:O


----------



## Shaddorry

Victoria123 said:


> Well guys, believe it or not this project is currently NOT on hold. They are still constructing... yes you heard me; they are apparently still giving a "nice touch" to the dry wall as to finish off the basement. hno: It's been 15 years since Lotte commenced the project. Guess they are building the next generation Gaudi church down there
> 
> http://blog.knn.co.kr/61458


:lol: nice statement :lol:


----------



## MM26

Victoria123 said:


> Well guys, believe it or not this project is currently NOT on hold. They are still constructing... yes you heard me; they are apparently still giving a "nice touch" to the dry wall as to finish off the basement. hno: It's been 15 years since Lotte commenced the project. Guess they are building the next generation Gaudi church down there
> 
> http://blog.knn.co.kr/61458


Well...that goes to the cement trucks I saw before.
Good to know!


----------



## ZZ-II

But nevertheless the tower isn't rising


----------



## inno4321

I think skeptical about resume soon
yes it will be someday but not really soon.

ABOVE NEWS IS JUST another legal process concern land and residence ratio in lotte tower in busan and around 

More important point is Now Lotte negotiation with Seoul city to built Very important lotte town in gangnam avenue.(near suchou)

that project not really tall 200m or over 200m tower but massive land size.
It is larger land size compare with SAMSUNG HQ which located very behind site 

Lotte want made synergy effect with LWT 555M OF SEOUL nearby.

So simultaneously lotte begin TWO big project when LWT completed?
I don;t know but maybe that is not easy

P.S IT IS JUST MY OPINIONS. BUT SECOND THOUGH LOTTE CAN PUSH BUSAN PROJECT.
CAUSE LWT ALMOST COMPLETED
AND PEOPLE EXPECTING ANOTHER HUGE ONE
SO WHY NOT SOON?


----------



## inno4321

IN SHORT
imo
Lotte begining New massive project in seoul first 
which means Lotte to built lotte town in gangnam avenue where behind SAMSUNG HQ

and waiting and studying and monitoring about Haeundae triple over 100fl tower's process.

And when Haeundae project com and lotte town gangnam seoul project com
then after they resume BUSAN project

*And second scenario *
They beginning two project in seoul and busan simultaneously


----------



## Munwon

inno4321 said:


> IN SHORT
> imo
> Lotte begining New massive project in seoul first
> which means Lotte to built lotte town in gangnam avenue where behind SAMSUNG HQ
> 
> and waiting and studying and monitoring about Haeundae triple over 100fl tower's process.
> 
> And when Haeundae project com and lotte town gangnam seoul project com
> then after they resume BUSAN project
> 
> *And second scenario *
> They beginning two project in seoul and busan simultaneously


Lotte can easily start 2 project at once. They should focus on the project in Busan first.


----------



## inno4321

Munwon said:


> Lotte can easily start 2 project at once. They should focus on the project in Busan first.


THAT IS GOOD scenario!


----------



## Geemath wijesinghe

inno4321 said:


> THAT IS GOOD scenario!




Will it construct again on 2018?


----------



## kimahrikku1

Apparently, Lotte intends to resume construction of the building in September 2018.

As it's been mentioned before, they're working on changing the floor use of the building to a more residential one.

So the final building may have a slightly different look.

http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017071758601


----------



## chang4

kimahrikku1 said:


> Apparently, Lotte intends to resume construction of the building in September 2018.
> 
> As it's been mentioned before, they're working on changing the floor use of the building to a more residential one.
> 
> So the final building may have a slightly different look.
> 
> http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017071758601


Thanks for this info. I've always liked this project, especially in that location. 

Haven't been to Busan in a few years but will try to visit again.


----------



## Jim856796

kimahrikku1 said:


> Apparently, Lotte intends to resume construction of the building in September 2018.
> 
> As it's been mentioned before, they're working on changing the floor use of the building to a more residential one.
> 
> So the final building may have a slightly different look.
> 
> http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017071758601


Floor use comparison for the Lotte World Towers in Seoul and Busan:

Podium: 1–14 (Seoul); 1–12 (Busan)
Offices: 14–36 (Seoul); 14–36 (Busan)
Residential: 42–71 (Seoul); 41–78 (Busan)
Hotel: 76–101(Seoul); 82–104 (Busan)
Observation Deck: 117–123 (Seoul); 107–110 (Busan)

Kimahrikku1: Does the new floor-use plan you're talking about mean either the offices or hotel in the Busan Lotte Tower will be scrapped? I mean, why should the floor-use plan for this tower be changed like that? If I had to choose which uses I'd scrap from the tower, I would scrap the offices an keep the hotel.

Plus, I was thinking now that the Lotte Tower in Seoul has been completed and opened, this would be the right time to re-start construction of the Lotte Tower in Busan.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Jim856796 said:


> Floor use comparison for the Lotte World Towers in Seoul and Busan:
> 
> Podium: 1–14 (Seoul); 1–12 (Busan)
> Offices: 14–36 (Seoul); 14–36 (Busan)
> Residential: 42–71 (Seoul); 41–78 (Busan)
> Hotel: 76–101(Seoul); 82–104 (Busan)
> Observation Deck: 117–123 (Seoul); 107–110 (Busan)
> 
> Kimahrikku1: Does the new floor-use plan you're talking about mean either the offices or hotel in the Busan Lotte Tower will be scrapped? I mean, why should the floor-use plan for this tower be changed like that? If I had to choose which uses I'd scrap from the tower, I would scrap the offices an keep the hotel.
> 
> Plus, I was thinking now that the Lotte Tower in Seoul has been completed and opened, this would be the right time to re-start construction of the Lotte Tower in Busan.




I don't have an exact answer for that.


On the articles I've seen, the current floor plan is to have:
- Observatory: 4 floors
- Condominium: 44 floors
- Hotel: 19 floors
- Office: 13 floors
- Mechanical floors/others: 9 floors


For some reasons, it doesn't add up to 107. I didn't follow the project when it was drawn up more than 10 years ago, so I don't really know.


Apparently, what they want to do know is turn the Hotel, Condominium and Office floors into apartments. Apparently the biggest reason for this change is the hotel. The hotel supply has grown tremendously in Busan, and they have doubts about the profitability of the hotel, which is why they want to switch to residential.


The reason they can't start construction right now is that according to the agreement they had with Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Office in 2008, they can't change the land usage for ten years, so that means that they will be able to do so starting from this year.


Of course, they will have to check the viability of the project, and the change of plans will probably require some additional approval, but that's where we're sitting right now.


http://land.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017071758601
http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/08/07/2017080702266.html


----------



## kimahrikku1

There have been multiple press releases yesterday and today regarding the project and Lotte's new attempt to have the floor plan changed. Once again, such change can only be effected after September of this year, but they're making preparations for it. It is a complex issue, and there is some strong opposition from other parties, but this project is very much alive, and a hot issue.

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/02/06/0200000000AKR20180206053251051.HTML?input=1195m

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/02/07/0200000000AKR20180207079600051.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## seoga

510M -> 380M


----------



## Hudson11

source please.


----------



## kimahrikku1

This new development has been all over the local press today. Here is just one of the many articles about it.

The information shared above is correct. This is the new render, and the height has been decreased to 380 meters.

It will be an observation tower, rather than an actual skyscraper.

The tower project was announced today by Busan City, and its main feature will be the "aerial arboretum", located between 220m and 300m. The cost of the project will be nearly USD 450 million.

The tower will be divided in 3 sections. The lower one will have 12 floors and rise to 71 meters, and include a theme park for kids, retail space, and an innovation support center, as well as an aquarium underground.

The thin mid section will have a rock climbing facility, a playground and a skydeck.

Finally, the upper section, which will start at 220m, will of course feature the arboretum, as well as a book café, a gallery, an observation desk, and a restaurant, and some more.

Now for the question nobody asked: what do I think about this? Well, I think overall it's good news. On one side, the tower we expected is gone, and replaced by a significantly shorter tower, which will probably not qualify for a skyscraper.

On the other hand, this project has been delayed forever, and on hold for almost 10 years (it's been underway since 2000!). There had been significant issues regarding the land use, and it would have been difficult to change the plans of the building to have something which makes sense financially for Lotte, but which can be approved by the city has well.

The great news about this new project is that it is supposed to start construction this October, according to today's announcement, for a completion in 2023. In addition, the final renders are quite interesting. There are many skyscrapers over 400 meters in the world, and the previous tower would have been just "one of many" supertall skyscrapers. With this new tower design, the chance of it being unique and a true landmark are probably actually higher.

I don't really know how it will turn out, but this will certainly be interesting.

http://news.chosun.com/site/data/ht...e=naver&utm_medium=original&utm_campaign=news

More renders:



















https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=029&aid=0002505388


----------



## aquaticko

It certainly is unique looking, but from an aesthetic perspective, it looks quite unbalanced, and I'm not sure how much I like the idea of building a purely non-functional tower for the sake--it would seem--of saving face over a project which was somewhat ill-conceived in the first place. It never made sense that Lotte would have two >500m skyscrapers to its name, and the location of this tower in Busan, away from the scalding-hot Haeundae market, seemed odd, too.

This new design my synergize quite well with all the Busan Harbor developments I'm still finding it hard to think that the previous design is a goner. Little sense though it made to have it here, it was easily among my favorite skyscraper designs, so elegant, simple, clean, well-proportioned, and oceanic.


----------



## Munwon

I have officially lost interest in this project.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Here is a video of the project with additional renders.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

wow. thats aweful. really, _really_ aweful. that pyramid cluster**** monstrosity in pyongyang looks like a turn of the century beaux-arts masterpiece next to this.

this thing looks like an elephant turd on a stick dipped into a bucket of sky-blue paint. honestly, this is about the worst design for any building ive ever seen. anywhere. it actually made me chuckle.

and then it genuinely made me feel bad for the citizens of Busan, knowing that theyd have to look at it every day if the idiots in charge built it. id hate to know that i live in a city whose premier landmark is a 380m tall shitstick. yikes.


----------



## Zaz965

the height decreased, but it is still a supertall
it is better a sparrow on the hand than a pigeon on the roof :grass:


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Zaz965 said:


> the height decreased, but it is still a supertall
> it is better a sparrow on the hand than a pigeon on the roof :grass:


This thing is a turd. Its not better than anything. Even a hole in the ground looks less unsightly. The fact that its a supertall is a bad thing, not a good thing.


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Construction delayed until next year*

According to this article from two weeks ago, construction will be delayed until H2 2020.

It seems that no specific reasons were set forth, but the resumption of the project seems to be taking more time than expected.

https://www.mk.co.kr/news/business/view/2019/10/820311/


----------



## KillerZavatar

Thanks for the push down onto memory lane.


----------



## thestealthyartist

Dear goodness.

What even is that.


----------



## Victoria123

Here's a newly leaked rendering of the tower designed by Kengo Kuma.

I like it. It's iconic and blends in rather well with Busan's old DT area.

























부산 롯데타워 조감도 - 도시 갤러리


국내 최대 커뮤니티 포털 디시인사이드. 힛갤러리, 유저이슈 등 인터넷 트렌드 총 집합




gall.dcinside.com


----------



## Munwon

it looks better but not as good as the earlier design


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Here's a newly leaked rendering of the tower designed by Kengo Kuma.
> 
> I like it. It's iconic and blends in rather well with Busan's old DT area.
> 
> View attachment 2976621
> 
> View attachment 2976620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 부산 롯데타워 조감도 - 도시 갤러리
> 
> 
> 국내 최대 커뮤니티 포털 디시인사이드. 힛갤러리, 유저이슈 등 인터넷 트렌드 총 집합
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gall.dcinside.com


I'm personally not so convinced about this new design. I know that everyone hated it, but I was quite intrigued by the previous design. It looked very baroque, and I like the fact that you could directly see the vegetation from inside the tower.

This new tower does look somewhat more elegant, but I think that it looks a bit too wide for my liking (or did they further reduce the tower height?). It's also difficult to see what's inside the tower, and what would be the tower's purpose. But I think we'll need to no more before we can truly assess the design, because right now we only have these 2 pictures to work with. Obviously Kuma Kengo's designs usually include wood, so we'd need to see what the structure is made of and how much wood is included as well.

So I hope to see more, and that the new design will eventually grow on me.

As for the mall, I agree that the design doesn't really match with that of the tower. But it's still a quite recent and functional mall, and I don't think that they would renovate the mall yet. Obviously this is just speculation on my part.


----------



## thestealthyartist

Somehow I prefer the old one...that felt more Korean than Canton Tower 2.0.


----------



## thestealthyartist

Of course, that's not to say this doesn't looks great.


----------



## aquaticko

Revamping the mall would help, and I think this new design would fit in fairly well with the redevelopments to the north around Busan Station, but it's definitely a little incongruous with its surroundings, now. In any case, given the history of this project, I'm not going to judge anything too strongly until I start to see it go up.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

How hard is it to just build the original design, but scaled back. The foundations have already been are still there, it would cost more to demolish the original foundations and build an entirely new one


----------



## kimahrikku1

After a few hours, the press has finally published news about this project. Hirst of all, here are the official lower quality renders:

They confirmed that the height of the elliptic tower would be 300 meters, equivalent to 56 floors.

It's also unclear if it's going more like a tower or an actual building. The plans mention that on the top 10 floors, there will be an observation area, as well as an art gallery. Then, 2 central floors will have a sky lounge, extreme sports area and sky walk. Finally, the lower 13 floors will have a shopping mall, food hall and "experience area". So that's already 25 floors accounted for, which is quite a lot for a non-building tower. Will the rest be empty or would they actually exist and be used for office use. Not completely clear... I believe it will mostly be empty, but I could be wrong, especially since the newest design looks more like a skyscraper than an observation tower.

But overall, the project seems to go in all the directions and lacks some focus. They're cramming all potential ideas of stuff to put in the tower into this project, with no true anchor attraction. The aerial park concept has been officially dropped. Apparently they were considering using some floor of this project to lure the Centre Pompidou project, which was planned for somewhere else in Busan (and which I had mentioned here: BUSAN | Projects & Construction), but this has been dropped, in favor of another sort of "Art Gallery". That would be very similar to the 63 Building Art Gallery, but would be a copycat, and it's not clear what art they would put up there. Overall, I have doubts about art galleries at the top of skyscrapers. Such galleries do tend to need some rather flexible use of space, floor, and lighting, which isn't what a tall tower can usually provide... Art pieces tend to be cramped, and people's attention is focused outside to the views outside the tower. Whatever... hopefully they can prove me wrong.

But still, I have a lot of reservations about Lotte's true intents, and so does Busan City. Officially, Lotte plans to start the resumption of construction right away this March, I guess starting with the part of the prep works which don't require the approval of the revised plans or new building permit. Then they would get their project reviewed by the city's landscape committee starting this April, followed by the architectural committee in October, before applying for a new building permit in January 2023. The target date for the completion of the building in 2026.

But Busan has confirmed that barring any clear progress, they will not extend the temporary permit for the use of the Shopping Mall and entertainment complex. And I can certainly understand them. Out of the blue, only a couple of months before the permit is scheduled to expire, Lotte suddenly comes up with a new project, which in some ways looks a bit half-baked, and their timeline wouldn't involve significant costs until after the operation permit is renewed. So I could totally imagine Lotte half-hearterdly making some little progress in the next 2 months, obtain their new temporary permit for the Shopping Mall, and then once again stall the tower project. Apparently Busan is seeing through that as well, so it's going to be a game of bluff between the 2.



























56층 나선형 부산롯데타워 청사진 제시


롯데그룹이 지지부진한 부산롯데타워 건립 공사 새 조감도를 공개하는 등 사업을 본격화하고 있다. 28일 부산시와 롯데그룹에 따르면 부산롯데타워 사업 주체인 롯데쇼핑은 지난 11일 새로운 조감도를 포함한 '부산..



www.nocutnews.co.kr













'부산 롯데타워' 새 조감도 공개…타워 건립 본궤도 오르나


부산 중구 광복동 롯데타워 조감도. 롯데쇼핑 제공 수십 년 간 지지부진해 말뿐인 약속으로 여겨졌던 ‘부산 롯데타워’ 건립 사업(부...




www.busan.com













부산 롯데타워, 뱃머리 파도 모양으로 2026년 말 준공 | 연합뉴스


(부산=연합뉴스) 민영규 기자 = 지상 56층, 높이 300ｍ 규모의 랜드마크로 건립을 추진 중인 부산 롯데타워가 선수파(船首波·배가 달릴 때 ...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> How hard is it to just build the original design, but scaled back. The foundations have already been are still there, it would cost more to demolish the original foundations and build an entirely new one


Haven't really looked into the old proposal again, but assuming it had a large office portion, Busan's vacancy rate problem is one the city can't ignore when they are essentially being brain-drained by Seoul with its attractive infrastructure and entertainment options. I doubt they'd be able to secure a major tenant (when mortgages and leases aren't even that cheap in Busan relative to Seoul) for the building unless Lotte themselves decide to house one of their divisions. Hotel for tourists? Yeah, idk if there's a demand for that many rooms in that area tbh. Busan is in the process of strategically nurturing a financial and startup hub of its own, but even this is taking way longer than they initially expected. Busan's economy isn't what it used to be pre-2008.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Victoria123 said:


> Haven't really looked into the old proposal again, but assuming it had a large office portion, Busan's vacancy rate problem is one the city can't ignore when they are essentially being brain-drained by Seoul with its attractive infrastructure and entertainment options. I doubt they'd be able to secure a major tenant (when mortgages and leases aren't even that cheap in Busan relative to Seoul) for the building unless Lotte themselves decide to move into one of their divisions. Hotel for tourists? Yeah, idk if there's a demand for that many rooms in that area tbh. Busan is in the process of strategically nurturing a financial and startup hub of its own, but even this is taking way longer than they initially expected. Busan's economy isn't what it used to be pre-2008 even though there's room for improvement.


That's very true. I've just checked, and it seems that initially, the 107-floor tower had 44 floors of condos, as well as 19 floors of hotel and 13 floors of office space (107층 부산롯데타워, 10여년 만에 사업 '재시동'). And they wanted to change the condominium floors and some office floors into regular apartments. Of course the issue here with Lotte was mostly that of bait-and-switch. They had received approval and building permit for the construction of the tower with the original floor use, but then tried afterwards to renegotiate and to strongarm the regulators into switching to more apartments, which would have been more profitable for Lotte.

But vacancy sure still is a problem today, especially for office use. As you said, Korea is a small country and there is definitely a brain-drain to Seoul, and most major international corporations are content with having just one main office in Korea, which they invariably set in Seoul. So there is limited demand for office in Busan. Of course, demand for office space naturally grows over the years nonetheless, with the Korean economy growing and transitioning to the service sector, but it's still rather limited in Busan. One exception is of course the Finance sector, for which Busan is quite important (on side note, President-Elect Yoon has pledged to relocate the Korea Development Bank to Busan, which could help as well), but most Finance activities are located in Munhyeon.

Of course, one possibility would be for Lotte to occupy the office space, as you mention...

In any case, we don't even know what's going to be inside this tower, so if it's mostly hollow, it won't even be a problem. It might be for the newly announced Landmark Tower superproject in North Harbor though (BUSAN | Projects & Construction)


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Decision on new design of Busan Lotte Tower deferred by city committee*

The city committee in charge of reviewing the plans for the tower has decided to deferred its decision and to review it again at a later date, highlighting different issues which makes it impossible for the committee to decide at this point.

They have argued that the documents supplied by Lotte are not detailed enough, and that more needs to be submitted to assess the safety of the building, its height and design, and its overall impact on the landscape. They have also suggested that Lotte decides on a final name for its tower concept to increase its potential landmark appeal.

Of course I'm no specialist, but it seems that the committee is having issues on more than just one or two blocking points. This suggests to me that, as I thought, Lotte's project is a bit half-assed. The design does look interesting from the outside, but the exact purpose of the tower, as well as its name, remain quite vague. And Lotte apparently hasn't really gone into too much details with their plans either. So I'm under the impression that Lotte tried to show some not-so-genuine effort on this project to ensure that the city renews their temporary license to operate the Department Store complex.

And Busan hasn't called their bluff. A final decision hasn't been made, but most likely no extension will be granted to the operations of the department store, which may have to close at the end of the current license, at the end of this month. If that's indeed the case, we'll see what's Lotte true intents. Now that they will have lost the department store, will they make even less efforts to build the tower, or on the contrary will they accelerate their plans to truly build the tower and get a new license as early as possible? Only time will tell...


















롯데타워 경관심의 또다시 ‘유보’ 결정… 광복점 임시사용 연장도 ‘위태’


부산 롯데타워 조감도. 롯데쇼핑 제공 수십 년째 답보상태인 ‘부산 롯데타워 건립 사업’(부산일보 2021년 10월 12일 자 3면...




www.busan.com













부산시, 300ｍ 높이 56층짜리 롯데타워 경관심의 유보 | 연합뉴스


(부산=연합뉴스) 민영규 기자 = 지상 56층, 300ｍ 높이로 건립을 추진하는 부산 롯데타워에 대한 경관심의가 유보됐다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Decision on new design of Busan Lotte Tower deferred by city committee*
> 
> The city committee in charge of reviewing the plans for the tower has decided to deferred its decision and to review it again at a later date, highlighting different issues which makes it impossible for the committee to decide at this point.
> 
> They have argued that the documents supplied by Lotte are not detailed enough, and that more needs to be submitted to assess the safety of the building, its height and design, and its overall impact on the landscape. They have also suggested that Lotte decides on a final name for its tower concept to increase its potential landmark appeal.
> 
> Of course I'm no specialist, but it seems that the committee is having issues on more than just one or two blocking points. This suggests to me that, as I thought, Lotte's project is a bit half-assed. The design does look interesting from the outside, but the exact purpose of the tower, as well as its name, remain quite vague. And Lotte apparently hasn't really gone into too much details with their plans either. So I'm under the impression that Lotte tried to show some not-so-genuine effort on this project to ensure that the city renews their temporary license to operate the Department Store complex.
> 
> And Busan hasn't called their bluff. A final decision hasn't been made, but most likely no extension will be granted to the operations of the department store, which may have to close at the end of the current license, at the end of this month. If that's indeed the case, we'll see what's Lotte true intents. Now that they will have lost the department store, will they make even less efforts to build the tower, or on the contrary will they accelerate their plans to truly build the tower and get a new license as early as possible? Only time will tell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 롯데타워 경관심의 또다시 ‘유보’ 결정… 광복점 임시사용 연장도 ‘위태’
> 
> 
> 부산 롯데타워 조감도. 롯데쇼핑 제공 수십 년째 답보상태인 ‘부산 롯데타워 건립 사업’(부산일보 2021년 10월 12일 자 3면...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.busan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 부산시, 300ｍ 높이 56층짜리 롯데타워 경관심의 유보 | 연합뉴스
> 
> 
> (부산=연합뉴스) 민영규 기자 = 지상 56층, 300ｍ 높이로 건립을 추진하는 부산 롯데타워에 대한 경관심의가 유보됐다.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yna.co.kr


*City committee approves new design for Lotte Tower*

Following the first review a few weeks ago, Lotte has provided more documentation about the project to the city, and the committee has decided today to grant approval to the project. Well, technically it's a conditional approval, with some more consultation to be done over more minute details of the tower.

This is however not the final step of the process. There will be a different review by the architectural committee in October, and the building permit would likely be issued by January 2023. In the meantime however, some construction is already going on at the site, although we're likely talking about very early prep works which can be done before they get the new building permit.

Lastly, one important issue is the temporary license to operate the mall complex. The license will expire on June 1st, but there will be one last review by the city on May 31st if they want to renew the license or not. The city was not expected to do so, but may now decide to renew the license, after this breakthrough today. However, this is still far from certain, as there is still a strong belief among public officials that Lotte has not been diligent about this project, so they may end up not renewing the license for now until Lotte is further committed to the full resumption of the project.









부산 롯데타워 경관심의 통과…높이 300ｍ 랜드마크 | 연합뉴스


(부산=연합뉴스) 민영규 기자 = 높이 300ｍ 규모의 랜드마크로 건립을 추진하는 부산 롯데타워에 대한 경관심의가 통과돼 향후 사업 추진에 탄력...




www.yna.co.kr













부산 롯데타워 경관심의 통과…백화점 영업 연장은 '불투명'


부산 롯데타워 경관심의 통과…백화점 영업 연장은 '불투명', 민건태 기자, 사회




www.hankyung.com













롯데타워 경관심의 조건부 의결


부산시는 오늘 광복동 롯데타워 건립과 관련한 경관심의위원회를 열고 조건부 의결하기로 했다고 밝혔습니다.하지만 관심을 모았던 임시사용승인 연장 여부는 아직 결정되지 않았습니다.부산시는 오늘 2차 경관심의위원회를 열어 골조공사시 경관에 대해 자문을 받을 것과 백화점과 타워동 연결부분의 디자인 부분에 대한 자문을 받는 것을 조건으로 의결했다고 밝혔습니다. 부산시는 롯데측에 5월31일까지인 백화점에 대한 임시사용승인을 연장 하지않겠다고 했었지만 아직 진정성 있는 답변을 듣지 못했다며 연장 승인이 되지 않을 가능성도 배제하지 못한다고 밝혔습



news.bbsi.co.kr


----------



## Munwon

Crap!


----------



## Zaz965

my opinion, it should have a barrel shape instead of a chalice shape
for example tianjin world financial center
Haihe southern riverbanks close to St Regis Hotel Tianjin by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1

*After one-day forced closure of department store, extension of license granted with signature of contract between Busan and Lotte for the construction of tower by 2025, with height revised up to 340 meters*

So, if you've read the title, that's a lot to unpack. After the city committee conditionally approved the design of the tower, the city nonetheless decided on May 31st not to grant an extension to the license to operate the department store and the other facilities. As a result, they closed on June 1st, which by the way was also the day of the local election in which Mayor Park was ultimately reelected.

However, the city eventually granted a new temporary license yesterday (June 2nd), and the entire mall complex resumed its operations yesterday. This new license was granted because a new agreement had been found with Lotte for the construction of the tower, with a MOU signed between Busan and Lotte regarding the next steps for the resumption of the project. Busan has promised that it would complete the tower by 2025, one year earlier than initially planned. The height of the tower was also increased from 300 meters (56 floors) to 340 meters (67 floors). Also, while the previous temporary licenses for the operation of the mall were granted for 12 months, this time the extension is only for 4 months, so Lotte will be on the shortest of leashes.

I think that the project will finally truly move forward, and it will be difficult for Lotte to stall the project much more. The timeline does seem very short though. Building a 340-meter tower (even if it's not a fully habitable skyscraper) in just 3 years, with the height still being barely decided, that sounds very ambitious.

If completed on time, the tower (which technically might not qualify as a "building") will become the 3rd tallest building in Korea (after Lotte World Tower and Haeundae LCT Landmark Tower).

































부산롯데타워 1년 앞당겨 2025년 완공…백화점 영업재개


[부산=뉴시스]권태완 기자 = 부산롯데타워가 당초 2026년 완공 목표를 1년 앞당겨 2025년 완공된다




newsis.com













부산시-롯데그룹, 극적 합의…광복점에 67층 타워 짓는다


부산시-롯데그룹, 극적 합의…광복점에 67층 타워 짓는다, 완공 1년 앞당겨 2025년 목표 중단됐던 백화점 영업도 재개 원도심·2030세계박람회 연계 복합체험시설 등 개발키로




www.hankyung.com













롯데타워 107→67층 합의..광복점 휴무, 하루로 끝


부산 롯데백화점 광복점 3000여 명의 일자리를 건 부산시와 롯데의 신경전이 하루 만에 일단락됐다. 지난달 31일까지 부산시의 임시사용승인을 받지 못한 부산 중구 중앙동 롯데백화점 광복점이 1일 하루 임시휴업 후 2일 다시 문을 열었다. 당초 오는 13일로 예정된 정기휴일을 앞당겨서 사용해 사실상 영업 정지 기간은 없었다. 광복점 직원 3000여 명도 일




news.v.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1

*Revised renders for the slightly taller tower*

Following the new negotiations between Busan and Lotte, here are the revised renders of the new tower. There aren't a lot of difference, apart from the fact that it does look a bit more elongated, and also by the addition of what looks like a nice spiral of vegetation along the tower. I really like the vegetation, because it's still something that we can't see in many building around the world, and I'm quite sure it would be a first of its kind in Korea.

Also, while I did mention that the height will be 340 meters, there are sources which mention 320 meters instead, so I'm not completely sure. I'll stick to 340 meters for now. If you look at the picture, it could be that maybe the actual roof will be 320 meters, while the glass panels will go all the way up to 340.

*







*









부산시, 롯데백화점 부산 광복점 임시사용승인 연장


롯데쇼핑이 2025년까지 건립할 예정인 부산롯데타워 조감도. 부산시 제공 부산시가 지난달 31일 롯데백화점 부산 광복점과 아쿠아몰, 엔터테인먼트동에 대한 임시사용승인을 연장하지 않겠다고 발표한 지 이틀 만에 ‘승인




n.news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Here is a construction update of the project, with some work now done above ground level. It's still hard to say if this is actual construction or if Lotte is doing it just for show, especially with the design of the new project still having to undergo some steps in its approval process:












Daum 카페


----------



## A Chicagoan

The beams look pretty flimsy for a supertall, so I'm guessing it's probably not the main tower construction.


----------

